# Fenix E01



## mighty82 (Apr 29, 2008)

I received my first E01 today, and decided to take some pictures coparing it to my E0 and my L0D reb 80 on low. It definitely has the best throw of the 3. It looks brighter than the other 2 in ceiling bounce too.

First the E0:





Second the E01 :naughty::




Third the L0D reb 80 on low:





E01 and E0 on alkalines, L0D on eneloop with 5 minutes use. I'm very happy with the E01


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Fenix E01, any info?*

I got my olive and black E01's yesterday. The olive one appears to be a bit brighter than the black. Also, both LEDs are a little off center which doesn't seem to have a bad effect on the beam. These are very well made in my opinion and I am happy with them. I am impressed with the throw considering it's just a 5mm LED. I find the beam pattern to be very useful.











Both lights 7" from a piece of paper. Olive on the left, black on the right.





-1 stop





-2 stops





Sorry for the sub-par beam shots, but hopefully you can at least see the difference between the two.


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Fenix E01, any info?*



streetmaster said:


> I got my olive and black E01's yesterday. The olive one appears to be a bit brighter than the black.


I can't see too much difference between them in brightness, but the olive one has a better tint.

Mine too has a off center led, but the hotspot is still on center. If the led had been centered the hotspot would be off. I guess I got lucky  

My E0 is like this too. I had to bend the led off center to get the hotspot centered. It's not the lights fault, it's just this 5mm led's that is like this, big variations. 

You can see at what angle the light is going to come out in by looking at the area between the 2 small wires inside the led, thats the die. It's hard to explain. When the die is in the center when you look directly in to the light, then you have the beam right.


----------



## TONY M (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Fenix E01, any info?*

Looks cool. I wonder why the LEDs are so often off centre?
I still don't know if the olive or black (anodizing) looks best with my eyes.


----------



## LG&M (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought they were serial numbered. The ones in streetmaster's photo both have the same #.


----------



## m2usa (Apr 29, 2008)

LG&M said:


> I thought they were serial numbered. The ones in streetmaster's photo both have the same #.



They don't actually come with a serial number, but more like a lot number or something like that.

I'm excited to get my colored E01 versions next month!


----------



## HeadCSO (Apr 29, 2008)

LG&M said:


> I thought they were serial numbered. The ones in streetmaster's photo both have the same #.


 
I believe the serial number refers to the batch rather than individual numbering of the lights.


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Apr 29, 2008)

In keeping the cpf motto, i've just pre-ordered 2 from 4sevens...

can't wait to get them... the E1 will got to somebody in the family...


----------



## Burgess (Apr 29, 2008)

33 Thousand hits, and more than 700 posts !


Actually had to start a "Part 2" for this thread !



Incredible interest here, for a 15 Dollar flashlight.



Nice job, once again, Fenix !


:twothumbs



Now, we're just waitin' for the Pretty Colors !


_


----------



## BentHeadTX (Apr 29, 2008)

Still waiting for my E01,

To put it simply, it is a keychain light... on/off gives a decent amount of light to walk with. I don't expect or demand a really bright light, exotic multi-levels or other insanity. Small, light, amazing runtime along with decent moon mode, does not damage the battery and works. 
After everything from an Arc AAA, Lambda AAA, Peak AAA, L0D Q4 and LF2X.... I just want something simple that gives a loooong runtime, flat regulation, small and does not overdrive the LED... 
Think I found it... still waiting...


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 29, 2008)

I just hope one of the E01's I'm receiving has the "yellowish" tint i have seen in some photos. The one i recieived first has the blue tint in the hotspot, but still much better color rendition than the E0 for some reason. Everything the E0 hits turns colorless. (see photos in first post on this page). The E01 seems white there, but it's very blue compared to a cree or rebel led.


----------



## ikelo (Apr 29, 2008)

i received mine today. i am very happy with it. fit/finish couldn't be better for the price. well worth the price.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 29, 2008)

I tried one Fenix clip on my E01. It fit near the head, but would need rebent so it doesn't rub while twisting the head. It wanted to slide off the tail area. It may have just been a loose clip, I don't know. I'm sure I could get it to fit just right with 5 minutes and a pair of pliers if I so desired.

What did fit to my satisfaction is a old 2xAAA MiniMag clip on the smooth area near the head.


----------



## sawlight (Apr 29, 2008)

I really wanted one, but am on the fence now. Still waiting for some outdoor beamshots to get a realistic idea of it's usefulness.


----------



## m2usa (Apr 29, 2008)

mighty82 / streetmaster, those E01 beamshots look pretty good to me. I hope mine turn out looking like that.

Marduke, did you use the standard Fenix AAA clip in the E01? I ordered a couple of those clips and was hoping that it would fit OK on the E01. Maybe use one on the L0D-Q4 that I have as well.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 29, 2008)

m2usa said:


> mighty82 / streetmaster, those E01 beamshots look pretty good to me. I hope mine turn out looking like that.
> 
> Marduke, did you use the standard Fenix AAA clip in the E01? I ordered a couple of those clips and was hoping that it would fit OK on the E01. Maybe use one on the L0D-Q4 that I have as well.



Yeah, I have two, but I only tried a spare that I've never used. For all I know, it's just a little loose overall. I know it could quickly be fixed with some pliers though, I just didn't take the time.


----------



## Led75 (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone have any Arc GS E01 pictures comparing beams?


----------



## NutSAK (Apr 30, 2008)

m2usa said:


> They don't actually come with a serial number, but more like a lot number or something like that.
> 
> I'm excited to get my colored E01 versions next month!




I believe the number is a dealer identification number with country of origin.

For example:

US233641 - Fenix Store
US957862 - Lighthound


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 30, 2008)

NutSAK said:


> I believe the number is a dealer identification number with country of origin.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Mine says US122630. It's from fenix-store.


----------



## NeonLights (Apr 30, 2008)

For an additional data point, my black E01 from Brightguy has the number US016629 on it.


----------



## portezbie (Apr 30, 2008)

just got one of these too there are very nice. Not mindblowingly brighter than the e0's, but they are brighter and much whiter. However, the beam is a bit smaller.


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 30, 2008)

I find it's much easier to see the difference in ceiling bounce. I can see a major difference between the E0 and E01 then. Much more difference between the E0 and the E01 than it is between the E01 and L1D rebel 100 on low. So it must be close to 10 lumens.


----------



## neophyte340 (May 1, 2008)

oh you guys with all your tests and stuff. 

Thanks guys now I have just bought one!


----------



## mighty82 (May 1, 2008)

neophyte340 said:


> oh you guys with all your tests and stuff.
> 
> Thanks guys now I have just bought one!


Only one??  :laughing:


----------



## streetmaster (May 1, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Only one??  :laughing:


Haha. I already have black, olive, and another olive on order. And when the colors become available, I'm gonna get at least one of each.


----------



## mighty82 (May 1, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> Haha. I already have black, olive, and another olive on order. And when the colors become available, I'm gonna get at least one of each.


I have a black and olive one too. I'm going to buy 2-3 more black/olive combos, and keep the best black one and the best olive one. The 2 i have now are good, but the black one is a little ringy on one side of the beam. It just ruins it all for me :mecry:


----------



## 2xTrinity (May 1, 2008)

If you look on this curve from the LED lumen testing thread:







You will see efficacy is about 95 lm/W at 20mA drive current, which is what the E01 runs at IIRC.

(0.02A)*(3.7V)*(95lm/W) = 7 lumens

In order for the GS to produce 10 lumens, about 35mA drive current would be necessary. That would lead to probably 1/2 battery life on an alkaline, and maybe 90%+ loss in LED life.


----------



## brucered (May 1, 2008)

i have an orange one on the way for my wife. maybe i should have ordered 1 for myself at well.


----------



## edc3 (May 5, 2008)

My preorder Olive shipped last Saturday, but I've already received a black one. I'm quite happy with it. Small, nicely built, inexpensive, puts out a useful amount of light and great runtime. I'll buy a couple more for myself and several more for gifts.

Here's mine with the Chapstick cap diffuser. :thumbsup:


----------



## KDOG3 (May 5, 2008)

Just got my Black and Olive today. Meh. Theyr'e ok. But not great. I love the finish, size, and the regulated runtime. The output on the other hand is kinda dissapointing. Really blue and not as bright as I was expecting from all the beamshots and hype. Oh well. I'm using Energizer lithiums in these. I'm gonna have to try that chapstick diffuser trick, looks like it would make and excellent camp/tent light. Still make a good gift for my nurse gf and her 7 yr. old son. I may give her my E1B since I have an E2D LED on the way. We'll see.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (May 5, 2008)

Any word when the orange/blue will show up?


----------



## Fallingwater (May 5, 2008)

Hasn't anybody cracked open a head yet? This is hard to believe - any cpfer worth his salt would be trying to open the thing as a matter of course.


----------



## mighty82 (May 5, 2008)

Fallingwater said:


> Hasn't anybody cracked open a head yet? This is hard to believe - any cpfer worth his salt would be trying to open the thing as a matter of course.


I tried, but the E01 won..


----------



## Lichtikus (May 5, 2008)

**NEW* Pocket Clip?*



Marduke said:


> *I tried one Fenix clip on my E01.* It fit near the head, but would need rebent so it doesn't rub while twisting the head. It wanted to slide off the tail area. It may have just been a loose clip, I don't know. I'm sure I could get it to fit just right with 5 minutes and a pair of pliers if I so desired.



Marduke ... did you use this *NEW* Pocket Clip or the older one? I don't know the old one, and i don't know how "new" it is. Fenix calls it "new".



A Picture would be nice...


----------



## Marduke (May 5, 2008)

*Re: *NEW* Pocket Clip?*



Lichtikus said:


> Marduke ... did you use this *NEW* Pocket Clip or the older one? I don't know the old one, and i don't know how "new" it is. Fenix calls it "new".
> 
> 
> 
> A Picture would be nice...



That's the only one I've ever known about.


----------



## Lichtikus (May 5, 2008)

o.k. thx. I will order this clip at Fenix-Store.


----------



## Probedude (May 6, 2008)

KDOG3 said:


> The output on the other hand is kinda dissapointing. Really blue and not as bright as I was expecting from all the beamshots and hype.



Me thinks I'm going to go cancel my order and sit back and watch for a while.

Ooops, too late. The olive one shipped.

Dave


----------



## cpf (May 6, 2008)

Review : http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_e01/review.html


----------



## kaichu dento (May 6, 2008)

*Re: *NEW* Pocket Clip?*



Lichtikus said:


> Marduke ... did you use this *NEW* Pocket Clip or the older one? I don't know the old one, and i don't know how "new" it is. Fenix calls it "new".
> 
> 
> 
> A Picture would be nice...


I've got a couple of those and don't think they're up to the quality of the light.

I'm using a clip that has a Browning logo on it which I took off of my Zero Gravity light.
You can kind of see it in my avatar.


----------



## shadeone (May 6, 2008)

since there are so many threads about the E01, I figured Id complile the list of all posts to date about it...

pre-release threads:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=193197 - Fenix E01, any info? - CandlePowerForums
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=176940 - Fenix E01 - A light for all seasons... - CPFMarketPlace
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/194493 - E0 to E01 conversion *BEAMSHOT pics added* - CandlePowerForums

post-release threads:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196564 - Fenix E01 Comparison Review - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196489 - E01 won't accept my candle mode mod- others have ideas? - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196285 - Wet blanket on the E01 party - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195572 - E01 and E0 compare. - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195899 - I Received My Fenix EO1 Today... - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195965 - Fenix EO1 Inperfections - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196078 - My Quick Fenix E01 Review - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196192 - Fenix E01 - Tighten up head? - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193424 - UV Fenix E01 [Should they make it?] - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196814 - fenix e01 vs maglite mini 2aa? - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196846 - Keychain flashlight battle #2, Fenix E01 Vs Arc AAA.... - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196985 - YAY, and boo. Got my E01 - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196985 - Got my E01 - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/197056 - "To Buy or Not to Buy"? EO1 Verdict Still Out - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/197807 - I tried the Fenix E01 lottery and lost
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/197781 - How to mod Fenix E01, UF 602C, Romisen R-1A01 or KD Buckle with colored LED?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/197871 - Do you think an E01 could be modded with non-Nichia? - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198002 - Fenix E01 Color Photos Thread - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198119 - My e01 looks like tish - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198231 - My Quick Fenix E01 Torture Test - CandlePowerForums
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198481 - I think my Fenix E01 is... - CandlePowerForums

couple threads on edcforums:
http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=15941.0 - Fenix Introduces the E01 (AAA light)
http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=16413.0 - Fenix E01 Wait Thread

shade


----------



## TORCH_BOY (May 6, 2008)

The Fenix E01 is becoming a Most popular light


----------



## Sharpy_swe (May 6, 2008)

*shadeone* nice roundup  Thanks


----------



## Oddjob (May 6, 2008)

Nice work shadeone! Thanks for your efforts. Just got my two and I am pleased with them. They are brighter than my E0's and considring it's $15.00, the build quality is great.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 6, 2008)

Its' not that bad of a light. Hopefully whiter and brighter 5mm leds come out and someone can figure out how to transplant it. Doing a ceiling bounce test it seems to have the same output as my E1B on low, 5 lumens. But the E1B could most certainly be putting out more than that since we know they underguesstimate their output levels. So who knows what its actually putting out.


----------



## st4r_314 (May 6, 2008)

cpf said:


> Review : http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_e01/review.html


"Conclusion

The Bad - Runtime is slightly shorter than expected. Advertised overall runtime with the inclusion of "moon" mode is slightly misleading as it extremely dim, about 0.5%, compared to its initial "sun" mode."

http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_e01/review.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I feel that this statement is misleading, the step-like sun to moon mode transition _seems to be a characteristic of Nickel metal hydride batteries_: as can be observed in many runtime graphs such as for the l2d ce and l1d ce (Chevrofreak thread "* Fenix L2D CE and L1D CE runtime graphs")*

For this is nascar's runtime graphs (e01) the alkaline e01 response look good for warning a user of low battery (sun to moon mode transition)

When I get my e01 (ordered 3 in olive color) I will run alkalines in warm weather and lithiums for winter. 

Also, it is interesting that light-reviews.com concluded low circuit efficiency for e01...

_Edit: I am unsure if Nickel metal hydride battery performance is the sole cause for the step like behavior in sun to moon mode transition: I did not consider the effects of regulation..._


----------



## Marduke (May 6, 2008)

I like how the "50% efficient" number was pulled out of thin air when it is very clearly much more than that. I also like the pure speculation of the "10 hours on L92" when it's also been showed to be MUCH longer than that, up to 16 hours!!


----------



## st4r_314 (May 6, 2008)

Marduke said:


> I like how the "50% efficient" number was pulled out of thin air when it is very clearly much more than that. I also like the pure speculation of the "10 hours on L92" when it's also been showed to be MUCH longer than that, up to 16 hours!!


Logic is a wonderful skill! 

Enjoy the light all! :wave:


----------



## neophyte340 (May 6, 2008)

I got one of these in the mail yesterday. I put it on around my neck with a usb neck strap (minus usb) and showered with it on with no lights. lol :thumbsup:

It worked great and there was plenty of light even pointed down. I then let it run all night long (the battery was old too) and it was still on this morning. Moon mode i think. it was less light for sure. 

While it doesnt make quite(even with new battery) as much light as those 22,000 mcd 10 for 5 dollar kaidomain keychain lights it sure runs longer and is waterproof. Its also a whiter light with more usable spill.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 6, 2008)

neophyte340 said:


> and showered with it on with no lights. lol :thumbsup:




Uh, you um, aren't sleeping with it are you? Did you at least buy it a nice dinner first? LOL


----------



## streetmaster (May 6, 2008)

KDOG3 said:


> Uh, you um, aren't sleeping with it are you? Did you at least buy it a nice dinner first? LOL


Haha. :laughing: I bring one of mine to bed with me. Well, not In bed with me, but by the bed. It works great for those late night bathroom runs without waking the wife.


----------



## Soundchaser (May 6, 2008)

KDOG3 said:


> Uh, you um, aren't sleeping with it are you? Did you at least buy it a nice dinner first? LOL




One word: NyoGel


----------



## TONY M (May 6, 2008)

KDOG3 said:


> Uh, you um, aren't sleeping with it are you? Did you at least buy it a nice dinner first? LOL


 
LOL. I sometimes shower with flashlight lighting (crazy) - but I leave it outside the shower and let the light shine in. I don't like getting intimate with inanimate objects myself...  ...even flashlights.


----------



## TONY M (May 6, 2008)

Soundchaser said:


> One word: NyoGel


 
Thats gross! This thread will be closed with that talk.


----------



## streetmaster (May 6, 2008)

Soundchaser said:


> One word: NyoGel


----------



## nikon (May 6, 2008)

cpf said:


> Review : http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_e01/review.html


Thanks for the link. This review, combined with the findings on CPF, demonstrates that there are considerable differences between samples of the EO1. 

shadeone.....Thanks for assembling all the thread links.http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=42572


----------



## Fallingwater (May 6, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I tried, but the E01 won


Threadlock? Potted? Come on, we need details.


----------



## Bearcat (May 6, 2008)

It seems that the E01 does alot better running on a alkaline battery than it does on a Eneloop battery. 

How does one determine a 50% efficiency rating?

http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_e01/review.html


----------



## Marduke (May 6, 2008)

Bearcat said:


> It seems that the E01 does alot better running on a alkaline battery than it does on a Eneloop battery.
> 
> How does one determine a 50% efficiency rating?
> 
> http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_e01/review.html



The same way he "determined" that you could only get 10 hours on a L92, he pulled most of it out of thin air (eg. made poop up)


----------



## Ty_Bower (May 6, 2008)

Bearcat said:


> How does one determine a 50% efficiency rating?



Assume battery is 800 mAh capacity at nominal 1.2 volts
1.2 V * 0.8 Ah = 0.96 watt hours into the driver

Assume forward voltage is 3.5 volts, and current to the emitter is 20 mA.
3.5 V * .02 A * 7 hours = 0.49 watt hours out of the driver

0.49 Wh output / 0.96 Wh input = 51% efficient


----------



## Marduke (May 6, 2008)

Keep in mind that LR notoriously gets low runtimes on Eneloops, far lower than all other reviewers.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (May 6, 2008)

cpf said:


> Review : http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_e01/review.html



Quote "The E01 uses the new Nichia GS LED which is rated to typically output 30,000 MCD at 20mA current (64mW at 3.2V). Of course this depends on the rank of the LED used, which is why some users have reported varying levels of output intensities between multiple E01's. A U-rank GS LED outputs between 15,500 to 22,000 MCD at 20mA, while a W-rank outputs between 31,000 to 44,000 at 20mA. As you can see, even within the same rank, there can be about 30% variation in output." Unquote

I guess that explains the variations mostly. i think it was unwise of fenix to use different bins in something this low of output were it is really noticeable.


----------



## chimo (May 6, 2008)

I have done a bit of measuring on my two E01s. I have posted the results in this thread. My initial swag at efficiency is 50-75% range.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 6, 2008)

Sir Lightalot said:


> Quote "The E01 uses the new Nichia GS LED which is rated to typically output 30,000 MCD at 20mA current (64mW at 3.2V). Of course this depends on the rank of the LED used, which is why some users have reported varying levels of output intensities between multiple E01's. A U-rank GS LED outputs between 15,500 to 22,000 MCD at 20mA, while a W-rank outputs between 31,000 to 44,000 at 20mA. As you can see, even within the same rank, there can be about 30% variation in output." Unquote
> 
> I guess that explains the variations mostly. i think it was unwise of fenix to use different bins in something this low of output were it is really noticeable.



thats interesting actually, i would think they would try to standardise the bins as much as possible, even deal extreme standardises the bin

Crenshaw


----------



## Ty_Bower (May 6, 2008)

Sir Lightalot said:


> I guess that explains the variations mostly. i think it was unwise of fenix to use different bins in something this low of output were it is really noticeable.



Who said they were using different bins?


----------



## streetmaster (May 6, 2008)

Ty_Bower said:


> Who said they were using different bins?


+1 That's what I was going to ask.


----------



## Ty_Bower (May 7, 2008)

I found this on the second page of the Nicha GS datasheet.




Checkout the footnote at the bottom. I'll assume that "one delivery will include multiple ranks" means that you get whatever they happen to send you. I suppose Fenix could be receiving U, V, and W bins from Nichia (not to mention the color ranks). I somehow doubt they are just throwing away the U and V bins.


----------



## Marduke (May 7, 2008)

At the same time I don't think Fenix would be taking "just one delivery".


----------



## Bearcat (May 7, 2008)

Ty_Bower said:


> I found this on the second page of the Nicha GS datasheet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That chart shows alot of difference between LEDs. I'm very happy with the two E01s that I received. 
Would I be happier or less happier if I ordered more?:thinking:


----------



## Ty_Bower (May 7, 2008)

Yes, there is a lot of spread in the flux bins. Color rank is all over the map, too. Take a close look at the chromacity diagram coordinates for the various color ranks. To put it in perspective, the a0 rank is in the same territory as a Luxeon YA (or perhaps even more purple). The c0 rank is like a V1. I'm guessing the b2 is what you want if you like them white. The b1 looks like it's too close to the green zone.

But hey, what do you expect from a 5mm LED?


----------



## Bearcat (May 7, 2008)

Ty_Bower said:


> But hey, what do you expect from a 5mm LED?


 

From the chart and what you are saying a *W b2*. Yep, I want the brightest and whitest!!!


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 7, 2008)

I'm still waiting for mine. Curious what the lottery has in stake for me ... 

Kees


----------



## streetmaster (May 7, 2008)

DoubleDutch said:


> I'm still waiting for mine. Curious what the lottery has in stake for me ...
> 
> Kees


I hope you don't get one with the mostly violet colored beam like my 3rd one was. I'm almost afraid to buy any more, because I doubt I'll be happy with the tint. I consider myself very lucky with my first two.


----------



## TONY M (May 7, 2008)

I still haven't ordered one yet as I feared that I might get a lemon...

...However, then a stroke of genius hit me. $15 isn't THAT bad, if I get a half-dud E01 I'll give it to an unenlightened yet appreciative Joe public as a gift! Genius. 

I can do this as many times as I wish untill I get a super, perfect E01! Is that an idea or is that an idea?


Sorry I just suffer from extreme sarcasim a times. But only the unenlightened would say  I recon...


BTW. Really I might actually order a few and keep the best one for myself.


----------



## fluke (May 7, 2008)

Got mine today, brighter and whiter than my E0 and even though I dont have my Arc DS any more it is at least as bright and whiter than the DS.


----------



## mackey (May 7, 2008)

newbie here after reading a bit, i ended up buying 2 of these with the CPF8 coupon on FS. one in orange, the other in olive 

i'm also looking for another larger light (leaning towards the surefire E2DL) but will leave that for another thread


----------



## edc3 (May 7, 2008)

:welcome: Mackey.


----------



## Tachion (May 8, 2008)

My biggest problem is that I can’t decide if I’m going to buy one or two H30-Q5.  ... hummm.... That, and that I want to know if I can add another flashlight mount to the headband. :thinking: Or rather where I can buy a couple of silicon mounts so that I can try. 

I’m thinking the fixed version of the H30-Q5 will probably work. If not out of the box, then at least after a spot of cleaning and I’ll be cleaning it anyway so it shouldn’t be an issue for me.  I also plan on adding a P2D on the side for a throw option (that’s what I want the extra silicon mounts for). This setup should be perfect for hikes and canoeing. (Ever been caught in the dark while in a canoe on a stream? I guarantee you’ll want something on your head with a bit of throw. )


----------



## Fallingwater (May 8, 2008)

mackey said:


> with the CPF8 coupon on FS


What discount does the CPF8 coupon grant?


----------



## Marduke (May 8, 2008)

Fallingwater said:


> What discount does the CPF8 coupon grant?



-8%


----------



## warlord (May 8, 2008)

Fallingwater said:


> What discount does the CPF8 coupon grant?



8% off for CPF members on purchases of $20+ @ the Fenix Store. I could be wrong on the purchase amount but I don't think I am.


----------



## morituri (May 8, 2008)

I received my olive E01 from Fenix Store today. So far I'm fairly happy with it. Fit and finish are better than I expected for the price I paid. The beam on mine is violet-ish, but it's much brighter compared to my classic (to be retired) Arc AAA.


----------



## mackey (May 8, 2008)

yep 8% off $20+ :thumbsup:


----------



## Ty_Bower (May 8, 2008)

Did anyone happen to notice the "AR-coated glass lens" printed on the front of the box?


----------



## 4sevens (May 8, 2008)

Ty_Bower said:


> Did anyone happen to notice the "AR-coated glass lens" printed on the front of the box?


:lolsign: the next batch shouldn't have that anymore. I pointed that out to them


----------



## cave dave (May 8, 2008)

My two Olive E01 samples were virtually identical in beam shape and brightness. 

Compared to an ARC AAA *CS*, the overall brightness seemed identical. The EO1 has a larger oval spot but a smaller and dimmer spill. My preference is actually for the Arc beam and tint.

The ARC AAA CS were rated at 5.5 lm min, 7 lm average based on actual integrated sphere testing. Not sure where my Arc falls out, but I would say my EO1's are no more than 7 lm. Which is what I expected based on the drive level. Hopefully the runtime makes up for that though.

I am actually surprised by all the E01 buzz, the original E0 certainly didn't get nearly this much buzz and it was just as good given the time it was released. It was also smaller than the E01. The only thing I can surmise is the E0 was ugly, came in only two colors and cost $5 more. I actually like the E0 body shape better after playing with it, although I'll admit its uglier. I may keep my $10 E0's and give away the E01's.

PS what is with Light-reviews saying the beam is a "narrow spot". I certainly wouldn't call it that. Typical 5mm Nichia if you ask me.


----------



## cv3po (May 8, 2008)

Tachion said:


> My biggest problem is that I can’t decide if I’m going to buy one or two H30-Q5.  ... hummm.... That, and that I want to know if I can add another flashlight mount to the headband. :thinking: Or rather where I can buy a couple of silicon mounts so that I can try.
> 
> I’m thinking the fixed version of the H30-Q5 will probably work. If not out of the box, then at least after a spot of cleaning and I’ll be cleaning it anyway so it shouldn’t be an issue for me.  I also plan on adding a P2D on the side for a throw option (that’s what I want the extra silicon mounts for). This setup should be perfect for hikes and canoeing. (Ever been caught in the dark while in a canoe on a stream? I guarantee you’ll want something on your head with a bit of throw. )


 


I'm sure that I missed the part of your post that related to the EO1................or maybe not. 

I finally got a chance to check out an EO1 in person and I was pretty impressed! Like all GS's it has the oval beam but I cannot see where that would ever be a problem and the sample that I used had pretty good tint. Like the GS fauxtons that I just rec'd they are slightly purple in the center surrounded by a yellowish ring. I know that this sounds terrible but in use it really isn't bad at all. I didn't have it long enough for a runtime but I'd guess that the output was close to the claimed 10 lumens. Overall I'd say that whatever the nitpickers may say about it it is CERTAINLY worth the price that they are asking when you compare it to the Arc!


----------



## mighty82 (May 8, 2008)

4sevens said:


> :lolsign: the next batch shouldn't have that anymore. I pointed that out to them


What about the "new anti roll design" on the pics at your store? How can they make such mistakes on the packaging and other places? It's like the poeople doing this have NO idea what flashlight they are describing.


----------



## cv3po (May 8, 2008)

cave dave said:


> I am actually surprised by all the E01 buzz, the original E0 certainly didn't get nearly this much buzz and it was just as good given the time it was released. It was also smaller than the E01. The only thing I can surmise is the E0 was ugly, came in only two colors and cost $5 more. I actually like the E0 body shape better after playing with it, although I'll admit its uglier. I may keep my $10 E0's and give away the E01's.
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hitthespot (May 8, 2008)

edc3 said:


> My preorder Olive shipped last Saturday, but I've already received a black one. I'm quite happy with it. Small, nicely built, inexpensive, puts out a useful amount of light and great runtime. I'll buy a couple more for myself and several more for gifts.
> 
> Here's mine with the Chapstick cap diffuser. :thumbsup:


 
Never seen the chapstick head diffuser before. Pretty Cool! I don't like Chapstick ( I use Burts Bee's Chapstick) but now I have to go buy a couple of sticks.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## 4sevens (May 8, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> What about the "new anti roll design" on the pics at your store? How can they make such mistakes on the packaging and other places? It's like the poeople doing this have NO idea what flashlight they are describing.


It's information lost through translation  Unfortunately, we did not make the product nor the info card. They meant
anti-slip - describing the knurling. If it helps at all, I'll pull that info card
from our store :shrug:


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 8, 2008)

Nah don't bother, just ship the lights!

Just kidding, keep up the good work man!


----------



## mighty82 (May 8, 2008)

4sevens said:


> It's information lost through translation  Unfortunately, we did not make the product nor the info card. They meant
> anti-slip - describing the knurling. If it helps at all, I'll pull that info card
> from our store :shrug:


No, it's okay, don't worry about it. I know fenix is not a "big" company, but they are big enough that I think they should have at least ONE employee that knows proper english. That goes for most of the chinese companies. I receive items from china almost daily for resale, and many product descriptions and user manuals are so bad, it's almost impossible to read them. :shakehead


----------



## Burgess (May 8, 2008)

And everyone knows that us English-speakers

NEVER make misteaks !



_


----------



## fluke (May 8, 2008)

Burgess said:


> And everyone knows that us English-speakers
> 
> NEVER make misteaks !
> 
> ...



I'm English from Lundun.

Hmmmm Steaks


----------



## Bearcat (May 8, 2008)

Burgess said:


> And everyone knows that us English-speakers
> 
> NEVER make misteaks !
> 
> ...


 

English is my second language, Alabamian is my first.:duh2:


----------



## Probedude (May 8, 2008)

Received mine today (thanks FenixStore!) in olive color. It's nice - well made. I like the switching mechanism - no flicker, no rattle, solidly on and solidly off. I wonder if I'm able to not lose the threaded end in my pocket over time though. A few days ago I noticed my KD V3 buckle light was no longer on my keychain, just the tailcap. Luckily the rest of the light and battery was in my pocket still.

Couple of observations.
- the knurling is sharp! I can see I'm going to wear some marks in my keys with this
- the tint of the anodizing on the head and body are totally different. Head is pretty dark olive, body is pretty light. Nice contrast though.
- very purple beam.
- bright enough that I'm not complaining so I must have gotten a bright one. Hopefully I'm as lucky when the purple colored ones start shipping.

Dave


----------



## mighty82 (May 9, 2008)

Burgess said:


> And everyone knows that us English-speakers
> 
> NEVER make misteaks !
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I make "misteaks" . English is my third language, but I still get MOST of the words right. 

But when a person, who's job is to write product descriptions and manuals in english makes so many mistakes that it becomes difficult to read it. Then it's time to hire someone els for that job. He/she should at least consult someone els to read through it before it gets printed. :duh2:


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 9, 2008)

My Eo1 has arrived and I like it.
It is a bit off center but not too bad. Better whiter tint than Arc CS and brighter as well, just a little less spill though. Feels better in my hand than the ARC and runs for a lot longer. Quite a deal @ only $15. I think it is a clear winner. Off now to hunt up a lithium primary!
:thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 9, 2008)

Mine just arrived. Machining is very good. LED not too far off centre. Brightness just in-between my E0 and my Arc-P. 

The hotspots of the latter two are very comparable (brightness and bluishness), but a ceiling bounce made clear the the Arc puts out more light over all (more sidespill).

So, am I happy with it? Yes, certainly for the price. But I've grown really fond of my E0 (which is definitely smaller, and less prone to wear holes in my clothes), which is my backup keychain now.

So I'll give it some thought where to fit in the E01. Nyctophiliac EDC's 11 lights, I just found out, so why not EDC them all.

Kees


----------



## HighLight (May 9, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Oh yes, I make "misteaks" . English is my third language, but I still get MOST of the words right.
> 
> But when a person, who's job is to write product descriptions and manuals in english makes so many mistakes that it becomes difficult to read it. Then it's time to hire someone els for that job. He/she should at least consult someone els to read through it before it gets printed. :duh2:




ahem don't you mean "else" instead of "els"?


----------



## edc3 (May 9, 2008)

...and _*whose*. _Sorry, couldn't resist. :nana:

By the way, you're one language ahead of me. 

*Goddag!
*


----------



## mighty82 (May 10, 2008)

HighLight said:


> ahem don't you mean "else" instead of "els"?


I guess I do. Like i said, my english is not that good. But then again, my job has nothing to do with writing product descriptions and manuals in english. I'm not talking about "errors" like this, i'm talking about when you have to read it 10 times to figure out what they mean.

Really hard to make a point with people like you around.


----------



## edc3 (May 10, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I guess I do. Like i said, my english is not that good. But then again, my job has nothing to do with writing product descriptions and manuals in english. I'm not talking about "errors" like this, i'm talking about when you have to read it 10 times to figure out what they mean.
> 
> Really hard to make a point with people like you around.



Point taken. 

And this is only a mistake describing the features of a flashlight. Imagine a bad translation of a safety notice!


----------



## Ty_Bower (May 10, 2008)

DoubleDutch said:


> ...prone to wear holes in my clothes



Speaking of which, has anyone noticed the knurling pattern isn't the same on all E01? I ordered four of them, and three of them have what I'd describe as a "rough" knurling. The fourth has a much smoother knurling.

I'll try to get a macro photo to show what I mean.


----------



## Burgess (May 10, 2008)

Interesting !


Does the type of knurling vary by Country ?


Or, was Fenix simply trying various patterns,
before they finally decided on one.


_


----------



## red_robby (May 10, 2008)

I got my olive one yesterday and I love the new look but the output is
the same as my E0, and more purple...shouldn't it be twice as bright? or at least brighter?
is my E01 defective?


----------



## Ty_Bower (May 10, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Interesting !
> 
> Does the type of knurling vary by Country ?
> 
> ...



The ones I have all have the same lot number, US344652. My guess is they have more than one set of machines tooling the bodies.


----------



## Bearcat (May 10, 2008)

red_robby said:


> I got my olive one yesterday and I love the new look but the output is
> the same as my E0, and more purple...shouldn't it be twice as bright? or at least brighter?
> is my E01 defective?


 
Your E01 should be noticeably brighter with a whiter beam than your E0 has, even if you got one of the less bright GS LEDs.


----------



## Bearcat (May 10, 2008)

Ty_Bower said:


> The ones I have all have the same lot number, US344652. My guess is they have more than one set of machines tooling the bodies.


 
Mine is, US233641 and the color is olive.


----------



## streetmaster (May 10, 2008)

Bearcat said:


> Mine is, US233641 and the color is olive.


Both of mine have that same number: US233641. One is olive and one is black. And they both came out of the first batch sent from Fenix to the Fenix-Store. The knurling on both the bodies are identical. The olive head feels a little bit more aggressive than the black.


----------



## cave dave (May 11, 2008)

red_robby said:


> I got my olive one yesterday and I love the new look but the output is the same as my E0, and more purple...shouldn't it be twice as bright? or at least brighter? is my E01 defective?



Try a ceiling bounce test. I can notice the brightness difference then, maybe 50% brighter at best, also the GS has more throw if I use it to shine across my living room into the kitchen. In practical outdoor use I can't really tell the difference.

I don't think there is any reason for the GS to be whiter since fenix isn't selecting bins for tint like Arc does. I think you are stuck with the tint lottery.

Both my EO samples have a very stiff turning action that I can still manage to turn one handed though. Both my EO1's have such a light turning action that I am afraid they will come on or the head will fall off in my pocket.
:sigh:


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 11, 2008)

Both tint, throw and brightness are noticeably better than my E0. Knurling not too agressive.

And I think I found out what Fenix is doing: 
they match the knurling and serial number to every buyer's respective character and date of birth. 

Kudos to them; not many companies will search CPF to achieve this! :thumbsup:

Kees


----------



## Ty_Bower (May 11, 2008)

Here's the one with the rougher knurling. Notice the diamond shaped points at the top of each knurl. I received three that are this way.




And here's the one with the smoother knurling. Notice the tops of each knurl are flatter, nearly concave. I've only got one like this.


----------



## Burgess (May 11, 2008)

Excellent photos, Ty_Bower :thumbsup:


They really illustrate your comparison.



Now, i wonder *which of these two styles* is more common ?



_


----------



## pyromaniac (May 11, 2008)

> The olive head feels a little bit more aggressive


It's pretty much the same on mine. 
US233641, first batch from Fenix-Store, olive and the head is more agressiv knurling than the body.
And i thought this is a feature. 
Anyway! I like it.


----------



## Marduke (May 11, 2008)

pyromaniac said:


> It's pretty much the same on mine.
> US233641, first batch from Fenix-Store, olive and the head is more agressiv knurling than the body.
> And i thought this is a feature.
> Anyway! I like it.



I have the same batch number. Head color is ever so slightly darker than the body, and the head has a slightly more aggressive knurling.


----------



## bessiebenny (May 11, 2008)

I received my Olive one today. Has smooth flat knurlings on head and body.

I expected it to be brighter but it's actually about the same or dimmer than these at DX.

Oh well. At least it uses a better battery and is much more solid in construction. =)


----------



## WadeF (May 11, 2008)

bessiebenny said:


> I expected it to be brighter but it's actually about the same or dimmer than these at DX.


 
Those things are direct driving the LED off two 3v batteries.  They are over driving those little LED's. The DX ones with the GS led's are brighter than my ARC GS, and the E01. 

The E01 isn't about having the brightest AAA with a GS, it's designed for long run time with flat regulation, and then a long run time after it drops out of regulation.


----------



## bessiebenny (May 11, 2008)

yeah. not really complaining. just hoped it would still be brighter.
But I'm not sure if it really outputs 10 lumens. More like 5 lumens.

Just compared to my Rexlight at Low with AA. (touted to be 5 lumens)
It seems the E01 is as bright or tiny tiny bit brighter. Not bad at all! =)


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 12, 2008)

bessiebenny said:


> yeah. not really complaining. just hoped it would still be brighter.
> But I'm not sure if it really outputs 10 lumens. More like 5 lumens.
> 
> Just compared to my Rexlight at Low with AA. (touted to be 5 lumens)
> It seems the E01 is as bright or tiny tiny bit brighter. Not bad at all! =)


 

Having compared the E0, E01 and Arc-P (DS) I would say mine are
3 : 5.5 : 6 for perceived brightness. With the advertised Lumens for the E0 and Arc this would make it 
5.5 : 8 : 9 Lumen, so approx. 8 Lumen for the E01.

Rough guesstimates.

Kees


----------



## WadeF (May 12, 2008)

I compared my E01 to my SF E1B on low. The E1B is rated at 5 lumens on low by SF, and my E01 is brighter. In a bounce box the E1B gave me 8 lux, the E01 gave me 12lux. What that means? Not sure. Maybe the E01 is 8 lumens? 

Doing a ceiling bounce I can notice the E01 is lighting up the floor a bit more. So unless the E1B is less than 5 lumens, the E01 is over 5 lumens.


----------



## RonM (May 12, 2008)

I ordered all the colors and have received one black and one olive so far. The LED in the black puts out a nice white, while the olive one is kind of purplish, but no big deal. Output is similar on both.

Both of mine measure about 4x brighter than my old Arc AAA. Just used the light meter on my multimeter, so I'm only measuring hot spot.

Great little light for the money.


----------



## Empath (May 12, 2008)

Some posts of a tangential topic were moved to their own thread to both avoid a theme change and to permit a discussion of the introduced topic.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (May 12, 2008)

I just recently joined the Fenix E01 craze. I ordered a black one from fenix-store.com on 05/07/08. It arrived here in Hawaii on 05/12/08. That's only 3 business days, not counting the weekend. The Fenix E01 is very well made. For $15.00, you can't go wrong.:twothumbs


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (May 12, 2008)

I just recently joined the Fenix E01 craze. I ordered a black one from fenix-store.com on 05/07/08. It arrived here in Hawaii on 05/12/08. That's only 3 business days, not counting the weekend. The Fenix E01 is very well made. For $15.00, you can't go wrong.:twothumbs


----------



## WadeF (May 13, 2008)

I decided to pop a fresh Duracell AAA in my black E01 and let it go. I started up my stop watch to time it. I should have checked on it more often, but it has passed 11 hours and it appears to have dropped out of regulation, but it hasn't dropped in output all that much. It was reading around 850lux at the distance I have it resting at from the lux meter. Now it's around 750lux. I assume it was still in the 850lux range at around 10 hours, but I'd have to test again to see. 

What I really want to see is how long it will still put out light. I want to see what kind of light it puts out at 20+ hours.  I'll report tomorrow.


----------



## JB5 (May 13, 2008)

Just got an email from the fenix store saying my blue and purple E01's shipped today, Great way to start the day


----------



## Black Rose (May 13, 2008)

JB5 said:


> Just got an email from the fenix store saying my blue and purple E01's shipped today, Great way to start the day


Same with me.

Although I don't know if both of them shipped....the declared value is shown as $15, not $30.


----------



## JB5 (May 13, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> Same with me.
> 
> Although I don't know if both of them shipped....the declared value is shown as $15, not $30.


 
I think maybe only the blue one shipped. but I don't see a declared value. just ship weight of 3 oz.


----------



## WadeF (May 13, 2008)

Looks like my blue and orange E01 is shipping. Hard to tell exactly what is shipping though.


----------



## vantage (May 13, 2008)

Looks like orange is on the way!​


----------



## HoopleHead (May 13, 2008)

just started EDCing it today. will see how i like it compared to the Arc-AAA P GS i normally carry during the day. its a bit bigger and heavier and dimmer, but i dig the long runtime. plus quite honestly the arcs durability/reliability is probably overkill, especially during the day.


----------



## swxb12 (May 13, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I decided to pop a fresh Duracell AAA in my black E01 and let it go. I started up my stop watch to time it. I should have checked on it more often, but it has passed 11 hours and it appears to have dropped out of regulation, but it hasn't dropped in output all that much. It was reading around 850lux at the distance I have it resting at from the lux meter. Now it's around 750lux. I assume it was still in the 850lux range at around 10 hours, but I'd have to test again to see.
> 
> What I really want to see is how long it will still put out light. I want to see what kind of light it puts out at 20+ hours.  I'll report tomorrow.



Sweet, looking forward to the results. Hope no one walks by and turns off the light... heh


----------



## mackey (May 13, 2008)

just got my E01 olive. cool light







still waiting for my orange


----------



## TONY M (May 13, 2008)

mackey, I see that you're EO1's head is really, really dark olive! I actually like the two-tone colour setup. Nice.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (May 13, 2008)

I've only been using mine for a little while but and i must say i like the body much more than the LOD's. It just feels really good in your hand. Plus it has better HA than my lod for some reason which has lots of flaws. Output isn't too bad actually. The lod's low is a smidgen brighter but its really hard to tell because the beams are very different. Also its fired on a cell measured at .54v and still has usable output if its dark enough.

:thumbsup: overall


----------



## mackey (May 13, 2008)

> mackey, I see that you're EO1's head is really, really dark olive! I actually like the two-tone colour setup. Nice.


i was surprised it wasn't an exact match but thought it was cool too 

wonder what the orange 1 will look like? LOL


----------



## TONY M (May 13, 2008)

Sir Lightalot said:


> I've only been using mine for a little while but and i must say i like the body much more than the LOD's. It just feels really good in your hand.
> :thumbsup: overall


 
Yes I can't understand why Fenix make lights that were so "slippery", perhaps the next generation of Fenix lights will be more ergonomically pleasing as they seem to take critisism well and try to improve things, ie T1 > TK10. 
I am a big fan of agressive knurling and I hate having to hold onto lights with a vice like grip when I don't have to.


----------



## AlexSchira (May 13, 2008)

I ordered a black an orange one in early April, been enjoying the black one for a few weeks now. Been debating whether or not to wrap one in duct tape and shove it in a survival kit I'm making, just too nice a light to stash away. If Olive holds up as well as other HA natural coats, I may get one for a beater light.


----------



## piper (May 13, 2008)

My pair of olive E01's arrived yesterday and I'm mighty impressed. The two were nearly identical in beam shape and colour. Both beams were well centered and white - purple with a yellowish corona. I think the beam shape is more of a slot than an oval. In a dark place the output is more than enough to light the way and you can't beat the runtime.

The output of this light is a bit brighter than my ARC AA (both using e2's) and just as bright as my LOD se on low, although the beam shape is quite different (must be the reflector in the LOD se).

The head is darker than the body of the light, as previously mentioned, but most of it is knurled so it's not that obvious. I showed the light to a colleague of mine and sold him on the spot, good thing I ordered two . 

This is a great little light at a great price and it will probably get more than a few people interested in LED lights.

Kudos to the gang at Fenix and to 4Sevens and his team! :thumbsup:


----------



## WadeF (May 13, 2008)

These little lights are awesome. My black E01 has been running non stop on a Duracell AAA for over 31 1/2 hours. It's very dim at this point, but there is still light coming out. I'm sure it is under 1 lumen at this point, but if you were in total darkness there is still enough light to crawl around with.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 13, 2008)

WadeF said:


> These little lights are awesome. My black E01 has been running non stop on a Duracell AAA for over 31 1/2 hours. It's very dim at this point, but there is still light coming out. I'm sure it is under 1 lumen at this point, but if you were in total darkness there is still enough light to crawl around with.


 

nice! good to hear.


----------



## WadeF (May 13, 2008)

Alright, I didn't give the E01 enough credit when I said there is enough light to crawl around with. I unplugged the LED night lights in my bathroom to get it as close to pitch black as possible. I couldn't see anything, turn on the E01 and I can see 10 feet no problem! I could probably make things out past 10 feet. I tried to take a beam shot to capture about what I saw, depending on your monitor it may vary:

Control shot:





E01 after 31 hours and 50 minutes on a Duracell akaline AAA:




As you can see (hopefully, click on the picture for a larger view if it's dark on your screen) you can make out the closet door, the bucket, etc. The E01 and camera are about 8 feet from the closet door. 

Those who want a super low low for moving around a completely dark house, the E01 on a dead AAA maybe what you're looking for.  It's certainly a great light for finishing off any near dead AAA's you have laying around. I may repeat this with a lithium AAA. I'm going to keep the E01 going until no more light comes out of it.


----------



## e2x2e (May 13, 2008)

I got my Olive E01 a few days ago, arrived like two days after fenix-store shipped it . I like it a lot!! I EDC it on my keychain now...the knurling is amazin'. The light has an really nice, high quality feel to it. The head turns easily and smoothly. The color of the head is darker than the body, similar to mackey's picture. I agree with piper, the beam is more like a slot than oval. I really don't mind the beam at all. My only complaint it the tint, but that isn't Fenix's fault. I wish Nichia could make a White LED...:thinking:what a concept. Anyways, my E01 is taking quite a beating on my keychain, and the only signs of wear I see(have to look close) is on the 'pointy' part of the knurling, which is expected.


I'm definitely going to buy more E01's, such great value!!


----------



## Black Rose (May 14, 2008)

Wade, that is impressive.

It's not a lot of light, but during a power outage or blackout, that's more than enough.

Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## LA OZ (May 14, 2008)

My orange and blue E01 has been shipped and is on their way to join my black and olive.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (May 14, 2008)

edc3 said:


> My preorder Olive shipped last Saturday, but I've already received a black one. I'm quite happy with it. Small, nicely built, inexpensive, puts out a useful amount of light and great runtime. I'll buy a couple more for myself and several more for gifts.
> 
> Here's mine with the Chapstick cap diffuser. :thumbsup:



A chapstick cap is the same dia as the E01? I thought it would be a tad slimmer....


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (May 14, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> My orange and blue E01 has been shipped and is on their way to joint my black and olive.



I hope my orange and blue are on the way as well


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (May 14, 2008)

I guess it's finally time to pull the trigger on the EO1 for me....

Been reading comments now for a while - and it seems it can't be beat for $15 !!!!!!!!??????


----------



## mackey (May 14, 2008)

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> A chapstick cap is the same dia as the E01? I thought it would be a tad slimmer....



i can tell you it works :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento (May 14, 2008)

I tried the Chapstick cap when I first heard about it here on CPF, but also having a Vicks Inhaler found it to be much better/brighter!

It works just the same, but being about 4x as long, allows for much more diffusion into the room.

Just remember to take off the plastic label first!


----------



## paulr (May 14, 2008)

No shipping notice for me (blue unit). Maybe I'm further down the list.


----------



## sino (May 14, 2008)

Please post photos of the colored E01s as they arrive. I'm curious to see what the actual colors look like, as they're reported to be darker than in the photos on the Fenixstore page.

Thanks!


----------



## JB5 (May 14, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> I tried the Chapstick cap when I first heard about it here on CPF, but also having a Vicks Inhaler found it to be much better/brighter!
> 
> It works just the same, but being about 4x as long, allows for much more diffusion into the room.
> 
> Just remember to take off the plastic label first!


 

Can you post a pic of this on your light.
thanks


----------



## RustyKnee (May 14, 2008)

My Purple Orange and Blue lights are in the post :devil:. I already have my Olive one.

Will post pics when they all arrive.

Stu


----------



## Spypro (May 14, 2008)

My blue and orange E01 are on the way. They shipped yesterday.
I can't wait for them


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (May 14, 2008)

Got my shipping notification today...will shoot it at work 

I will be getting a blue and orange one


----------



## WadeF (May 15, 2008)

My colored E01s are on the way, I'll post pics when I get mine. I love the E01! 

Okay, I did a run time test as I posted early. My E01 died at around 36-37 hours. It ran with useful output for around 34-35 hours off a Duracell akaline AAA! It then got really faint for a couple hours before cutting out. Now, the interesting thing, about 12 hours of being off, I turned it back on, same battery, and it was fairly bright again! Not full output, but much brighter than it was when it was in the 30 hour range and it has been going for 4 hours and 45 minutes. So I have been getting useful light out of a single AAA for 40 hours! I'll see how long it can run until shut down, then let the battery rest, and try again. Right now it's putting out enough light to see around in completely darkness, probably up to 10-15 feet.


----------



## Burgess (May 15, 2008)

to WadeF --


*Thank you* for your report. :thumbsup:


Yes, i've noticed the same thing when using Alkalines. (in other lights)

Even after you've run 'em down to "dead",

simply let 'em rest for a while (perhaps 8 hours),

and you can "magically" get *hours* more life outta' them. 


Certainly something to keep in mind, in "extreme" situations.

:candle:
_


----------



## kaichu dento (May 15, 2008)

JB5 said:


> Can you post a pic of this on your light.
> thanks


I could e-mail it to you if you want to send a PM but I changed my avatar to it last night.

If you look at my avatar you can see the Vicks Inhaler cap on my L0D Q4 with the inhaler and a Chapstick in the background.

Believe me, the Vicks cap makes the Chapstick one seems absolutely pointless.

Got both in my pocket anyway, but I think the reason it may not have been done before is because the Vicks comes with a plastic label, making it look useless, but the label just peels right off.


----------



## mtrunner (May 15, 2008)

WadeF said:


> My colored E01s are on the way, I'll post pics when I get mine. I love the E01!
> 
> Okay, I did a run time test as I posted early. My E01 died at around 36-37 hours. It ran with useful output for around 34-35 hours off a Duracell akaline AAA! It then got really faint for a couple hours before cutting out. Now, the interesting thing, about 12 hours of being off, I turned it back on, same battery, and it was fairly bright again! Not full output, but much brighter than it was when it was in the 30 hour range and it has been going for 4 hours and 45 minutes. So I have been getting useful light out of a single AAA for 40 hours! I'll see how long it can run until shut down, then let the battery rest, and try again. Right now it's putting out enough light to see around in completely darkness, probably up to 10-15 feet.


This is just the light I have been waiting for...thanks for the runtime tests...amazing.


----------



## RobertM (May 15, 2008)

I've now received in total 2 black E01s and 3 olive E01s. What is interesting is that my black one is considerably brighter than any of the 3 olive ones . The two black ones seem nearly the same in output, the three olive ones are dimmer than the black ones, and one olive is noticeably dimmer than the other two olives. Overall I'm really happy with these lights; it's hard to beat them for $15. I think I may send back the dimmer olive one though (which is a shame because it's anodizing matches the best of the three olive ones).

Robert


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 15, 2008)

RobertM said:


> I've now received in total 2 black E01s and 3 olive E01s. What is interesting is that my black one is considerably brighter than any of the 3 olive ones . The two black ones seem nearly the same in output, the three olive ones are dimmer than the black ones, and one olive is noticeably dimmer than the other two olives. Overall I'm really happy with these lights; it's hard to beat them for $15. I think I may send back the dimmer olive one though (which is a shame because it's anodizing matches the best of the three olive ones).
> 
> Robert



Before sending it back, you may want to reconsider your needs. I've found the dimmer ones run a good bit longer that the brighter ones. I know, that's stating the obvious. In my case, I'm EDC'ing the brighter ones, but are holding onto the dimmer ones for emergency lights, where that extra runtime would be a good thing to have. What's nice about the E01, at $15.00, it's not terrriby costly to keep a sub-performer in brightness as a long-runtime light.


----------



## AFAustin (May 15, 2008)

t_i_n, WadeF, et al,

Thanks for all the runtime tests and other info. Pretty amazing performance for this little light. I have been well pleased with my black EO1 as far as output and build quality (don't have the patience for my own runtime tests---I'll happily rely on you guys' fine work for that!). I'm awaiting an orange and a blue, and if their output is close to what my black manages, I'll be happy indeed.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 15, 2008)

just received mine, 

i really like the build, but honestly, i am less the thrilled with the light itself. I know the GS has an oval beam, i know that it has very little spill. But whats with the purple tint? i guss maybe its the low drive level.:shrug:

maybe fenix should consider using DS in the E01.

I will be putting it on my keys and my arc into storage foam with its older brother (LS) cos its definetly a keeper.

Crenshaw


----------



## sloganuga (May 15, 2008)

Just got notice that my purple E01 (for the wife) shipped. It will be interesting to compare the brightness to my olive E01 to see if there is any variance in brightness.


----------



## WadeF (May 15, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> I know the GS has an oval beam, i know that it has very little spill. But whats with the purple tint? i guss maybe its the low drive level.:shrug:


 
You could spend $55 (shipped) on an ARC GS and get a slightly brighter purple tint. :wave:

Be nice if these things would be pure white, but I think it's the nature of these Nichia GS's to have a color tint, some maybe better than others? For $15 I wouldn't expect a premium hand picked Nichia GS.  For $15 I'm just happy it has a Nichia GS to begin with.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 15, 2008)

WadeF said:


> You could spend $55 (shipped) on an ARC GS and get a slightly brighter purple tint. :wave:
> 
> Be nice if these things would be pure white, but I think it's the nature of these Nichia GS's to have a color tint, some maybe better than others? For $15 I wouldn't expect a premium hand picked Nichia GS.  For $15 I'm just happy it has a Nichia GS to begin with.


thats why maybe a DS is the way to go...maybe i have a modding project on my hands....:huh: now to find some DSes and an extra E01 just in case...

actually IMHO, the build itself is already worth the $15

Crenshaw


----------



## Daekar (May 15, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> thats why maybe a DS is the way to go...maybe i have a modding project on my hands....:huh: now to find some DSes and an extra E01 just in case...
> 
> actually IMHO, the build itself is already worth the $15
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Is the Vf the same for the DS and GS? I thought the GS was a multi-core emitter. Wouldn't that mean higher Vf if they're in series? Based on the drive currents discussed, I wouldn't imagine they were in parallel... 

Anybody got a Nichia datasheet handy?

BTW, Crenshaw, if you're successful with this mod and the results turn out nicely, I might want to try it myself or pay you to do it for me. I love the DS beam...


----------



## Marduke (May 15, 2008)

Daekar said:


> Is the Vf the same for the DS and GS? I thought the GS was a multi-core emitter. Wouldn't that mean higher Vf if they're in series? Based on the drive currents discussed, I wouldn't imagine they were in parallel...
> 
> Anybody got a Nichia datasheet handy?
> 
> BTW, Crenshaw, if you're successful with this mod and the results turn out nicely, I might want to try it myself or pay you to do it for me. I love the DS beam...



The GS is two DS dies in parallel, not series.


----------



## milwaukeeblues (May 15, 2008)

My Arc "Limited Edition" has done noble service on my keychain for the last five years, but I bought an olive E01 hoping it would be brighter. 

Indeed, the E01's beam is much brighter and whiter than that of the Arc, so I got another olive E01 for my wife. The two E01s have virtually identical beams but somewhat different head colors and knurlings. 

Given the E01's build quality, beam, and runtime, I am very happy with it and think it is the best keychain light I could have right now.

Best, -Peter


----------



## JB5 (May 15, 2008)

My Blue and Purple arrived while I was home for lunch. Snapped a quick picture. Havent even put batteries in them yet. Have to stop on the way home and get a couple.


----------



## LED-holic (May 15, 2008)

Wow looks very nice. Can't wait for fenix-store to have them in stock.


----------



## geek4christ (May 15, 2008)

JB5 said:


> My Blue and Purple arrived while I was home for lunch. Snapped a quick picture. Havent even put batteries in them yet. Have to stop on the way home and get a couple.



The blue looks awesome. Very dark, which is good!

Thanks for the picture.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (May 15, 2008)

Niceeeeeeeee....


----------



## Crenshaw (May 15, 2008)

Daekar said:


> Is the Vf the same for the DS and GS? I thought the GS was a multi-core emitter. Wouldn't that mean higher Vf if they're in series? Based on the drive currents discussed, I wouldn't imagine they were in parallel...
> 
> Anybody got a Nichia datasheet handy?
> 
> BTW, Crenshaw, if you're successful with this mod and the results turn out nicely, I might want to try it myself or pay you to do it for me. I love the DS beam...



im very far away from doing anything, cos i need to get a new soldering iron, the tip is all oxidised on my current one, and then i need to get a few more E01s, which means shipping time, need to find Ds leds, then find a way to open the head up...but i will let you know if anything gets done..:thumbsup:

No idea on the Vfs though, if thier in series to maintain a constant current, then logically speaking with what little electronics knowledge i can remember, it would need twice the V.

do SSC P7s have 4 times the Vf p4s? :thinking:

Crenshaw


----------



## chimo (May 15, 2008)

Marduke said:


> The GS is two DS dies in parallel, not series.


The GS has one rectangular die.


----------



## Marduke (May 15, 2008)

deleted


----------



## defloyd77 (May 16, 2008)

JB5 said:


> My Blue and Purple arrived while I was home for lunch. Snapped a quick picture. Havent even put batteries in them yet. Have to stop on the way home and get a couple.



AHHHH!!!:hairpull: Please no more taunting me with pics of that beautiful midnight blue E01!! I am too ancy just sitting here waiting for mine to arrive.

Any results with NiMh cells? Yeah I know with the regulation and yada yada, but I don't plan on buying any more disposeable cells, so once I am done with the alkies found around the house, I'm doing rechargeables unless the cells are changed in something and still have juice in them.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (May 16, 2008)

Flashlight reviews.com tested the eneloop at around 7hrs til 50% brightness


----------



## mighty82 (May 16, 2008)

I'm testing my brightest and whitest E01 right now, and it's currently at 11 hours and 50 minutes. It started dropping out of regulation about 30 minutes ago, but it's still much brighter than the E0, and way over 50% output. Over 11 hours of flat output!! I can't complain. And guess what battery i'm using? No lithium, not even a duracell. I'm using an alkaline from one of those cheap 8packs that cost 1/4 of what duracell cost. oo:

Edit: I took the battery out after 13 hours as it was getting much dimmer, but still very usable output. After an hour of resting, the battery is 1.04V. When I put the battery back into the light it's back at full brightness, but I can see it dropping slowly back down to "moon mode"


----------



## paulr (May 16, 2008)

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Flashlight reviews.com tested the eneloop at around 7hrs til 50% brightness



On an E01? I don't see any E01 review on that site, which hasn't been updated in a while.


----------



## Mockingbird (May 16, 2008)

paulr said:


> On an E01? I don't see any E01 review on that site, which hasn't been updated in a while.


I think he means - http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_e01/review.html


----------



## JB5 (May 16, 2008)

Playing with my purple and blue E01's they both have the purple color in the light. Both are just slightly dimmer than my arcaaa when shined on a wall. ceiling bounce couldn't tel a difference. Ironically we had a power outage last night. They are both more than enough light for the duties I bought them for. I am happy with them for sure.


----------



## mighty82 (May 16, 2008)

Mockingbird said:


> I think he means - http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_e01/review.html


Must have been something wrong with his E01, or he just used a bad battery. Like you can see, I got over 11 hours of flat output from a cheap alkaline cell. :thinking: Only thing i'm sure of is that I will never buy a duracell battery again.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (May 16, 2008)

Oppps...yeah what Mockingbird said


----------



## TONY M (May 16, 2008)

Just a quick question or two without starting a new thread.

What would you prefer in a E01; 
A 5 lumen E01 good for a super long runtime?
Or a 10 lumen E01 with roughly 40% of the 5 lumen runtime?

Also would you prefer a 8 hour (flat) sun mode with a very long moon mode, or a 10 hour sun mode with a very short moon mode?


(Personally I'd have a 5 lumen looooong runtime E01 with a very long moon mode of about 0.5 lumen, and probably carry another more powerful aaa [KD V4 perhaps] aswell if I could)

Thanks


----------



## mighty82 (May 16, 2008)

TONY M said:


> Just a quick question or two without starting a new thread.
> 
> What would you prefer in a E01;
> A 5 lumen E01 good for a super long runtime?
> ...


You know that moon mode is not regulated right? It's just the part after the battery can't support the current draw any more and the output starts sagging slowly down to zero. The "moon mode" is the time down from 8-9 lumen (or whatever the output is) to zero, it's no constant brightness you can decide on. 

And you can't decide how long the moon mode is going to be, it depends on how low in voltage the boost circuit can go before it drops out of regulation and can't put out the right current anymore. Thats why a high power flashlight on alkalines will drop out of regulation quickly (because alkalines sag very much under load) and will have an extremely long "moon mode", while on a NiMh cell it would stay in regulation longer and have a very short "moon mode". 

The same goes for the E01, it would have much shorter moon mode on NiMh, because the NiMh cell can keep the voltage up till it's basically empty.


----------



## TONY M (May 16, 2008)

Thanks mighty82. I had not realised that the moon mode was dependant on the type of battery being used, it just hadn't crossed my mind that that would be the case and the E01 has very flat regulation with an alkaline. Well you learn something new everyday!

Anyway, if it was possible to have a 5 lumen E01 with a long batt life or a 10 lumen E01 with a shorter batt life, what one would you guys go for.

Would you prefer it if the circuitry went out of regulation early at a higher voltage for a long "moon mode", or if it kept up regulation for longer but drained the battery further with a shorter "moon mode".

PS I hope what I have said makes sense, forgive me if it dosen't. 

Thanks


----------



## WadeF (May 16, 2008)

Got my purple, orange, and blue E01s! They are all great, no issues with them. Here are some pictures:





















Feel free to check out my other E01 pictures here: http://picasaweb.google.com/wadefulpng/FenixE01


----------



## LED-holic (May 16, 2008)

Dang Wade, looks like Fenix official pictures!! Great pix!! The colors look perfect!


----------



## defloyd77 (May 16, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Got my purple, orange, and blue E01s! They are all great, no issues with them. Here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't quite tell the black from blue, but I'm guessing in that last pic the black is the last to the right? Anyway it seems that the olive and the one furthest to the right have the more narrow beams and the middle 3 have the spill. Maybe Fenix fixed the spill issue (assuming the second one is the blue)?

I'm likin that beam of the first one though for sure.


----------



## WadeF (May 16, 2008)

defloyd77 said:


> Can't quite tell the black from blue, but I'm guessing in that last pic the black is the last to the right? Anyway it seems that the olive and the one furthest to the right have the more narrow beams and the middle 3 have the spill. Maybe Fenix fixed the spill issue (assuming the second one is the blue)?
> 
> I'm likin that beam of the first one though for sure.


 
Yeah, the olive and black are on the ends. The blue is the 2nd in from the left. You are right, the spill looks brighter and more defined, but the hot spot maybe slightly less intense. I'll have to get out the lux meter.


----------



## TONY M (May 16, 2008)

Nice shots WadeF. I see that the knurling on the head of the orange E01 is finer than the others. Perhaps I'm reading too much into little things...


----------



## txmatt (May 16, 2008)

Interesting how the middle 3 have such a defined v-shaped beam profile while the outside 2 don't. I'm guessing led placement/depth within the reflector is impacting how much reflected light is coming out the front and displaying that sharp cutoff line.


----------



## Brownstone (May 16, 2008)

One of my _*minor*_ peeves has been the inconsistency of the orientation of the "tri-wing" on the tail relative to the flats on the body.

Your olive and black demonstrate this. The lanyard ring hole points any which way.

It looks like for the new colored models they have addressed this, or else you just received three consistent lights by coincidence.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 16, 2008)

Brownstone said:


> One of my _*minor*_ peeves has been the inconsistency of the orientation of the "tri-wing" on the tail relative to the flats on the body.
> 
> Your olive and black demonstrate this. The lanyard ring hole points any which way.
> 
> It looks like for the new colored models they have addressed this, or else you just received three consistent lights by coincidence.



I had never noticed that until you just mentioned it. Interesting.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (May 16, 2008)

*WadeF* great pictures! Thanks for sharing 

I want my orange/blue now!


----------



## sino (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photo showing the colors. The blue (which I originally wanted) is really dark, not a nice blue like the original Fenix pic. Purple is likewise too light, almost fuchia. Funny, now I prefer the orange and olive, which were my least favorites when the Fenix photos first came out.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (May 16, 2008)

I just received a shipping confirmation from fenix-store


----------



## maxray (May 16, 2008)

txmatt said:


> Interesting how the middle 3 have such a defined v-shaped beam profile while the outside 2 don't. I'm guessing led placement/depth within the reflector is impacting how much reflected light is coming out the front and displaying that sharp cutoff line.




I observed that as well - is that a function of the camera angle or something or do the black and natural have a hugely different side spill than the others?


----------



## Sir Lightalot (May 16, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Must have been something wrong with his E01, or he just used a bad battery. Like you can see, I got over 11 hours of flat output from a cheap alkaline cell. :thinking: Only thing i'm sure of is that I will never buy a duracell battery again.



Believe it or not, alkaline batteries actually hold more energy than most rechargeables. Its just the high internal resistance that causes short runtimes with high-drain devices. 

BTW, my blue E01 arrived today and its very nice. It's actually brighter than my olive one by a noticeable amount. Only thing i have against it is that the beam is even purpler than before and the hot spot is off-center by a few inches. The led is center, just not the die.
Another thing i noticed is than the led is sitting a couple MMs higher in the reflector causing brighter spill.


----------



## mighty82 (May 16, 2008)

Sir Lightalot said:


> Believe it or not, alkaline batteries actually hold more energy than most rechargeables. Its just the high internal resistance that causes short runtimes with high-drain devices.


I'm well aware of that  I just didn't know what kind of battery he used in his review. I assumed it was an alkaline. But if it was a NiMh cell that explains a lot.


----------



## revs (May 20, 2008)

I got my orange in yesterday, but it looks more gold than orange and the description at fenix-store.com is gold not orange anymore. I just thought it was funny that the picture looked orange and mine is a golden color. Little more gold than a duracell top. I know, Duracells are copper top, but the Fenix isn't too far from that color. I'll post pics after work.


----------



## TONY M (May 20, 2008)

I ran a runtime test on my E01 yesterday. I used a fresh cheap alkaline and it lasted 4 hours before it went out of regulation. It was left to run all night and was useable but very dim at the 14 hour mark. I can only assume that the battery was to blame for the short runtime.

I am trying the same thing out today with a fresh duracell and am 5 hours in so far with no problems yet.

I tried an old alkaline reading 0.4 volts, but there was no light up at all.oo:


----------



## WadeF (May 20, 2008)

Sounds like a bad battery. Was the 0.4 volt reading taken under load? Under load maybe it's dropping to 0.2 volt or less. 

The run time test I did was impressive to me. With a lithium AAA in an E01 and just using it only when needed the battery would probably last for years.


----------



## Buck (May 20, 2008)

defloyd77 said:


> Can't quite tell the black from blue, but I'm guessing in that last pic the black is the last to the right?



I just received a purple and a blue yesterday. Both are a bit darker than as seen here, not sure if that's lot-to-lot variation, or the image exposure. The blue is MUCH darker than the cobalt blue in the image on the Fenix Store website. As you say, in less than bright light, it looks black. Under bright light, it's very dark navy blue. :shakehead Rather disappointing, as I bought the blue one for my young daughter based on the picture, but I don't think she's going to like it. 

The purple is more nearly the color in the ad, at least on the body. The heads are both slightly darker than the bodies, if you want to pick nits.


----------



## TONY M (May 20, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Sounds like a bad battery. Was the 0.4 volt reading taken under load? Under load maybe it's dropping to 0.2 volt or less.
> 
> The run time test I did was impressive to me. With a lithium AAA in an E01 and just using it only when needed the battery would probably last for years.


Hi WadeF. The battery reading was not taken under load, it may well be much less under load.

Update on my runtime. I popped in a fresh Duracell earlier and it got to 5 hours with out noticeable dimming. Shortly afterwards the light became dimmer. Now I am at 8 hours and output is a lot less, it has been gradually going down for 3 hours. I am comparing light output occasionally (every 30mins or so) to another light that started out the same brightness to the E01 (not very scientific I know but good enough). 

Unlike the E01's in T_I_N's runtime graphs my E01 has been gradually dimming rather than dropping more suddenly. When I stopped the test at 8 hours briefly to try a fresh battery the brightness with the new cell was unsurprisingly back up to were it started (I put the old Duracell battery back to see how it would be like in a few more hours, it was reading 1.05V).

I guess that my E01 is just not running quite as well as it should be.

I might just do the test again with another Duracell and take beamshots with my DSLR every hour or so. (Maybe I will but another E01 and compare the two)

Thanks


----------



## cybersoga (May 20, 2008)

Here's what my new purple and blue andoised E01's look like compared to the black one that's been on my keychain for a while. Camera set to ISO80 with lowest exposure.


----------



## mighty82 (May 20, 2008)

cybersoga said:


> Here's what my new purple and blue andoised E01's look like compared to the black one that's been on my keychain for a while. Camera set to ISO80 with lowest exposure.


Blue and purple has much better beam quality, and a smaller hotspot. But the blue one looks like it has a blue led too


----------



## WadeF (May 20, 2008)

Tony_M, sounds like your E01 is having issues. Either the batteries aren't fresh, or the E01 is drawing more current than normal. You could maybe try cleaning the contacts. If you can't get at least 10 hours of constant output I'd pick up another one, or two, or three.


----------



## jayflash (May 20, 2008)

My E01 consumes 80mA, so either alky or NiMH cells should give about 10 hours of useful light.


----------



## Bearcat (May 20, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> Blue and purple has much better beam quality, and a smaller hotspot. But the blue one looks like it has a blue led too


 
This is driving me up a wall, I know that the color of a flashlight does not affect the color of the beam it produces, DOES IT? :shrug:

Maybe Fenix changed something between runs. 

I need answers before I order some colored ones or I'm just going to stick with the olive ones that I already have.


----------



## mighty82 (May 20, 2008)

Bearcat said:


> This is driving me up a wall, I know that the color of a flashlight does not affect the color of the beam it produces, DOES IT? :shrug:
> 
> Maybe Fenix changed something between runs.
> 
> I need answers before I order some colored ones or I'm just going to stick with the olive ones that I already have.


No, it won't matter what color you order. They are all the same inside. It's just the led lottery :thumbsdow. I ordered 2 from the first batch and they have totally different tint. I'm going to order 3-4 olive ones now and pick the best one for myself.

If you order one of the olive or colored ones now, you will most likely get one of the "new" ones witch has the led a litter further out. The black ones on fenix store is still from the first or second batch with the leds way back there I think.


----------



## paulr (May 20, 2008)

Fenix changed the led placement in the reflector between runs, so the colored-body E01's will have a different beam pattern than the earlier black and olive ones. But tint variation (unless something very weird and surprising is going on) should be entirely from the led. It does look like the GS led has more color variation than the CS and DS did.


----------



## Ty_Bower (May 20, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> No, it won't matter what color you order. They are all the same inside. It's just the led lottery :thumbsdow. I ordered 2 from the first batch and they have totally different tint. I'm going to order 3-4 olive ones now and pick the best one for myself.



If you're going to play that game you probably may as well order them one at a time, waiting a month or so between orders. I ordered four recently and they all came from the same batch. Not surprisingly, there is a lot of similarity in their beams.


----------



## Bearcat (May 20, 2008)

Different runs could have different batches of GS LEDs.


----------



## Dantor (May 20, 2008)

I do like the beam pattern, but like stated, it's like it has a blue led!:thinking:


----------



## cybersoga (May 21, 2008)

Dantor said:


> I do like the beam pattern, but like stated, it's like it has a blue led!:thinking:



Comparing the Purple and Blue I wouldn't have been able to tell the beams apart without the photo, whereas the older black one looks brighter in the centre and has the least blue beam colour, but the LED is further back producing a soft edged beam. LED placement does seem to have improved in the latest batch, as well as being a little further forward it's also perfectly centred.


----------



## nbp (May 21, 2008)

*E01 success*

My friend of many years and his new wife seem not to tire of teasing me about my flashlight fascination. So I figured the best way of helping them see the light was to get them flashlights of their own. When their first anniversary came up, I ordered them a couple E01s along with the one I ordered for myself, and last night I presented them. 

Right away they were impressed with how well built they were, and how bright they were for such a small light (imagine what an L0D or the like would have done to them), and she Loved the fact that hers was purple. While I rattled off some details about the light (HA coating, voltage regulated etc etc), they immediately put them on their keychains, and within about 15 minutes, he had already used it to go out and dig around in the car. AHA! Success! 

Let's see them try to tease me now :nana:. A flashaholics work is never done......


----------



## Sharpy_swe (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*

:goodjob:

There is always people that need to see the light 


So far I have pushed five people into being Fenix owners


----------



## gallonoffuel (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*

When I was first dating my girlfriend, I carefully explained the flashlight addiction to her. She said she never owned a flashlight and could never see the need to have one.

I could see she wasn't getting it.

For graduation, I built her a light to keep in her car. Nothing crazy, just a TOP Stryker I had laying around (plastic body) bored out a bit to accept a DX Q5 drop-in, and a Nextorch crenulated bezel ring. 

2 months later, she's asking where to get those weird short fat batteries because she ran hers down. I supplied her with a handful of energizer lithiums. 

I also quietly slipped an olive E01 on her keychain when she wasn't looking. That was a big hit.


----------



## Thujone (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*

My wife has lost just short of $100 worth of lights in my efforts to enlighten her.


----------



## RonM (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*

It's like crack...just got to give them a taste for free and their hooked!


----------



## Illum (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*

unflashaholics never care about tint...its one of those isolated disorders that happen to linger around the forum

give 'em a white that looks blue they'll still use it as its meant for. you give them a white white and some will ask why is the other one whiter than the rest...then you have a problem. I save my whitest tint LEDs for myself and never use them in public...so the feeling is mutual for those who I've given lights to that has bad tints:thumbsup:


----------



## BabyDoc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*

I had been thinking I wouldn't give a E01 to anybody but my worst enemy. What a pathetic purple oval beam. But then beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. I guess until they know better they might like it. Your experience with your friends gives me reason to reconsider passing on the two E01s I bought for gifts but didn't give because I was so disappointed with them myself.


----------



## ENCJH13 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



BabyDoc said:


> I had been thinking I wouldn't give a E01 to anybody but my worst enemy. What a pathetic purple oval beam. But then beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. I guess until they know better they might like it. Your experience with your friends gives me reason to reconsider passing on the two E01s I bought for gifts but didn't give because I was so disappointed with them myself.




What do you expect for $15. I think it's a solid little keychain light that will personally get alot of use from myself, and any friends I buy one for.


----------



## BabyDoc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



ENCJH13 said:


> What do you expect for $15. I think it's a solid little keychain light that will personally get alot of use from myself, and any friends I buy one for.


 
I probably expected too much, because of all the hype on this forum prior to the release of this light. Yes, I expected more for my $15 than this. Even my Mag Solitaire has a more pleasant beam. Although the E01 runs for hours while the Mag Solitaire won't, I don't want to look at this E01's nauseating purple beam for minutes, let alone hours. Still there are enough people like you that are buying and using this light that Fenix need not worry about my opinion. I am glad you are enjoying yours.


----------



## DM51 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*

Merging 2 threads.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



BabyDoc said:


> I had been thinking I wouldn't give a E01 to anybody but my worst enemy. What a pathetic purple oval beam. But then beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. I guess until they know better they might like it. Your experience with your friends gives me reason to reconsider passing on the two E01s I bought for gifts but didn't give because I was so disappointed with them myself.



Your tone sounds like you were VERY disappointed. This happens when someone gets something that they really didn't understand in what to expect to begin with. If you understood the basic Nichia 5mm LED, you would not have been that terribly disappointed. I will admit that the GS seems to have taken a couple steps backwards compared to the CS/DS, as it relates to beam tint. You almost make it sound like the E01 is a junk light, not worry of ownership. What the E01 turned out to be is a decent light for the money, with advanced features not found in the competition. Take your E01, stop shining it on the wall and actually attempt to use it on a task where close-up lighting is required.


----------



## nbp (May 21, 2008)

@ babydoc

Yeah, my friends seemed to like them very much. I was disappointed a little because the black one I gave away had a better tint than the "orangold" one I kept for myself. I just wanted that color more than the black so I kept the light with the purpley tint. A little bummed, but I have plenty of lights to play with, while my friend...not so much. Let him enjoy. I can always get another, and if I want whiter light for something, I can use my Arc-P DS which has pretty good tint. Overall, I am very satisfied with my $15 purchase. Best wishes on your next E01 .


----------



## BabyDoc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



this_is_nascar said:


> Your tone sounds like you were VERY disappointed. This happens when someone gets something that they really didn't understand in what to expect to begin with. If you understood the basic Nichia 5mm LED, you would not have been that terribly disappointed. I will admit that the GS seems to have taken a couple steps backwards compared to the CS/DS, as it relates to beam tint. You almost make it sound like the E01 is a junk light, not worry of ownership. What the E01 turned out to be is a decent light for the money, with advanced features not found in the competition. Take your E01, stop shining it on the wall and actually attempt to use it on a task where close-up lighting is required.


 
Yes, I am very disappointed. Why would I expect anything less in a new light from Fenix than every other great Fenix I have purchased, including a L2D Q5, LOD-Q4, P2D Rebel 100, and TK10. Sure it only cost $15, but with only one mode of operation, I expected that mode would look right, but it isn't even close to being acceptable. If I won't use the light, it might as well be junk, because as far as I am concerned, it goes in with the other junk I just don't use. I am glad and respect your right to enjoy your E01 for what ever close-up light tasks you are using it. I am glad it is good for you. Respect my right not to agree with you. Again, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



BabyDoc said:


> Yes, I am very disappointed. Why would I expect anything less in a new light from Fenix than every other great Fenix I have purchased, including a L2D Q5, LOD-Q4, P2D Rebel 100, and TK10. Sure it only cost $15, but with only one mode of operation, I expected that mode would look right, but it isn't even close to being acceptable. If I won't use the light, it might as well be junk, because as far as I am concerned, it goes in with the other junk I just don't use. I am glad and respect your right to enjoy your E01 for what ever close-up light tasks you are using it. I am glad it is good for you. Respect my right not to agree with you. Again, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



I can tell by your response that you're not getting my point and have no desire to better understand the light and maybe learn something along the way. That's fine. Have a good night.


----------



## streetmaster (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



this_is_nascar said:


> I can tell by your response that you're not getting my point and have no desire to better understand the light and maybe learn something along the way. That's fine. Have a good night.


What's to understand? You either like it, or you don't. Period.


----------



## paulr (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



streetmaster said:


> What's to understand? You either like it, or you don't. Period.



Likes and dislikes can change with experience and from insights offered by other experienced users, if one is open to them. TiN has done more flashlight evaluation than just about anyone on CPF and always has illuminating things to say.


----------



## Kiessling (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*

Got my gold one, and except for the typical Nichia tint issues it is a great little light for the money.

Of course it is not the most innovative and perfectly manufactured light, but ...

... it does not use the threads for the electrical path. Very important feature

... it uses a spring instead of a foam washer.

... it tailstands and accepts a split-ring

... it turns smoothly as butter

... it has a reasonable drive current thus doubling runtime and maintaining the integrity of the LED much longer than the competition

... it is cheap and a real bang for the buck


bernie


----------



## nikon (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



ENCJH13 said:


> What do you expect for $15. I think it's a solid little keychain light that will personally get alot of use from myself, and any friends I buy one for.


 
"What do you expect for 15.00?". In the vast number of posts about the EO1, that phrase has been used far too many times in response to negative feelings expressed about this light. That fact in itself speaks volumes about the shoddy quality control and lack of parts selectivity involved in production. By the seemingly constant chanting of that phrase, even the light's adherents are saying that the light has considerable shortcomings. Furthermore, they're saying that the onus should not be placed on Fenix, but rather on the unsuspecting buyer who gets stuck with an awful purple tint, a lopsided beam, an LED set too far back in the reflector, or a combination of the above.

What do I expect for 15.00? I expect the ten lumens promised by Fenix. I surely didn't expect to get less than half that. Had I known the brightness of the lights I'd be getting, I wouldn't have bought them. The ones I received have other problems as well, but that's already been discussed. Having been told my complaints were invalid, that my measurements and comparisons were wrong, that I didn't know what I was talking about, I offered to sell my lights at cost to anyone who wanted them. I haven't had a single taker.


----------



## streetmaster (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



nikon said:


> "What do you expect for 15.00?". In the vast number of posts about the EO1, that phrase has been used far too many times in response to negative feelings expressed about this light. That fact in itself speaks volumes about the shoddy quality control and lack of parts selectivity involved in production. By the seemingly constant chanting of that phrase, even the light's adherents are saying that the light has considerable shortcomings. Furthermore, they're saying that the onus should not be placed on Fenix, but rather on the unsuspecting buyer who gets stuck with an awful purple tint, a lopsided beam, an LED set too far back in the reflector, or a combination of the above.
> 
> What do I expect for 15.00? I expect the ten lumens promised by Fenix. I surely didn't expect to get less than half that. Had I known the brightness of the lights I'd be getting, I wouldn't have bought them. The ones I received have other problems as well, but that's already been discussed. Having been told my complaints were invalid, that my measurements and comparisons were wrong, that I didn't know what I was talking about, I offered to sell my lights at cost to anyone who wanted them. I haven't had a single taker.


+1 Well said. 

I'm keeping two out the three that I bought, only because the tint isn't too bad. But if they all were like the third one I gave away, I'd be pissed. Maybe after a few revisions they'll be better...


----------



## Bearcat (May 21, 2008)

I'm so happy that I don't have anything to complain about, because both of my E01s are near perfect. One is a little less bright than the other one and has just a trace of blue in the beam, but that's only noticeable when shinning on a wall.
I couldn't be happier. I just can't stop playing with them.


----------



## BabyDoc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



this_is_nascar said:


> I can tell by your response that you're not getting my point and have no desire to better understand the light and maybe learn something along the way. That's fine. Have a good night.


 
Look, there is nothing to understand about this light or need to learn about it when I don't like it. It isn't rocket science when you either like or don't like something. I attend classical music concerts and before the concert, a musicologist gives a lecture and explains the themes, structure, and intent of a new composer's music. I find it all very interesting, and the lecture often enhances my enjoyment of the performance. However, no amount of explanation will make awful music sound good to me. (Admittedly, awful is subjective and not absolute.) It is the same with you trying to explain, given the limitations of the emitter chosen for this light, why this light isn't so bad for the money. It doesn't make me appreciate what a bargain this light is if I can't stand purple light. Furthermore, while I appreciate your explanation and respect your opinion, it doesn't change my opinion. I hope that doesn't make me an ignoramus just because I fail "to see the light" as you do.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



streetmaster said:


> What's to understand? You either like it, or you don't. Period.



That's absolutely right, but to have expectations based on being uninformed and not knowledgeable in the product you're purchasing is not reason to say a product is trash or junk or whatever. If you have even the slightest clue what to expect from a light with a Nichia, than you will not be as disappointed as this person appears to be. How the hell can you (meaning, he) compare the E01 to the other 1 x AAA based Fenix products, looking for them to perform the same? Again, if he even has the very slightest understanding between the different "types" of LEDS, his reaction would be different. There's no need to trash a product, simply because you purchased something without knowing/understanding what you were going to get. It's like buying a Yugo and b*tching because it doesn't have the acceleration of a Mustang. Two different cars, with two different engines, of course they won't perform the same. It's that's buyers fault for being disappointed to the point that he/she is/was. You don't immediately call the Yugo a piece-of-sh*t, because you never really understood what you were buying.

...... but don't worry, he won't need to worry about me offering up any future advise.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



Kiessling said:


> ... except for the typical Nichia tint issues it is a great little light for the money.



... "except for the typical Nichia tint issues" is exactly my point in my initial response. The person I responded to obviously doesn't understand that all LED are not created equal, however he/she doesn't appear to have the desire to learn something.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 21, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



BabyDoc said:


> Look, there is nothing to understand about this light or need to learn about it when I don't like it. It isn't rocket science when you either like or don't like something. I attend classical music concerts and before the concert, a musicologist gives a lecture and explains the themes, structure, and intent of a new composer's music. I find it all very interesting, and the lecture often enhances my enjoyment of the performance. However, no amount of explanation will make awful music sound good to me. (Admittedly, awful is subjective and not absolute.) It is the same with you trying to explain, given the limitations of the emitter chosen for this light, why this light isn't so bad for the money. It doesn't make me appreciate what a bargain this light is if I can't stand purple light. Furthermore, while I appreciate your explanation and respect your opinion, it doesn't change my opinion. I hope that doesn't make me an ignoramus just because I fail "to see the light" as you do.



You continue to miss my point or I'm not doing an adequate job in explaining. I'll just drop it and appologize.


----------



## sabre7 (May 21, 2008)

Its only $15 is not a valid reason to buy anything, especially a flashlight, and a rather sad last resort to justify a purchase. $15 still buys alot of baby food around here.


----------



## Brownstone (May 21, 2008)

Hey TiN,

Take a deep breath, imagine yourself floating in the ocean, and just let it go.

I learned a long time ago that there are always people who will try to ruin your day. But only you can give them the power to do so.


----------



## WadeF (May 21, 2008)

If you hate purple light, Nichia GS LED's aren't for you, be it in a $15 EO1, or a $50 Arc Premium GS. 

Other people that don't mind a hint of purple in their beam may find these $15 E01 wonderful little lights, as I do. 

One man's trash is another man's treasure as they say.


----------



## BabyDoc (May 22, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



this_is_nascar said:


> You continue to miss my point or I'm not doing an adequate job in explaining. I'll just drop it and appologize.


 
No need to appologize. I believe I get your point, too. You are saying I should have known that the light I was going to get would most probably have a purple tint because the Nichia GL LED is well known for its tint variability and purple color. Had I known that, you are saying, I would not have been suprised or as disappointed. However, it can't be general knowledge that this LED is purple; otherwise there wouldn't be so many others like me buying this light and voicing disappointment here. Actually, you are correct that had I known about the Nochias color characteristics I would not have been disappointed, but for a reason different than you stated. Had I known that the tint of a Nichia was going to be purple, I would have never ordered the E01 to begin with, no matter what it cost.


----------



## paulr (May 22, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*

I think the other point TiN was trying to make was that the blue tint doesn't impair the light's usefulness that much (it's actually hard to notice when you use the light at night when you're dark-adapted). And I'd say that the yellow of a typical incandescent (minimag or whatever) is at least as far from neutral white as this Nichia blue. 

Anyway if you just got the light you can probably send it back for a refund. Alternatively you could put it up for sale on BST and get back what you paid for it, minus maybe a buck or two plus postage.


----------



## LED-holic (May 22, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



BabyDoc said:


> No need to appologize. I believe I get your point, too. You are saying I should have known that the light I was going to get would most probably have a purple tint because the Nichia GL LED is well known for its tint variability and purple color. Had I known that, you are saying, I would not have been suprised or as disappointed. However, it can't be general knowledge that this LED is purple; otherwise there wouldn't be so many others like me buying this light and voicing disappointment here. Actually, you are correct that had I known about the Nochias color characteristics I would not have been disappointed, but for a reason different than you stated. Had I known that the tint of a Nichia was going to be purple, I would have never ordered the E01 to begin with, no matter what it cost.


I'm curious as what you find so offensive about the blue/purple tint.

My main use of small / not-too-bright lights are for back up purposes only, in case my main EDC fails or is not available. 

I have a Fenix E0 that has a purple tint. In real world usage it's hardly noticeable, because it still illuminates what I need to see.

Now if you were buying the E01 to light up an object for painting or camera work, I guess I would understand more why you can't stand the purple tint.

But I really don't understand how a purple tint / beam can bug someone that much, unless you're a perfectionist.

I'll admit I'm a huge flashaholic and have spent hours and hours researching lights before and after purchase, but honestly a dim purple beam on a cheap light that lights what I need it to as a back up light doesn't seem like it would bug me that much.

I look forward to reading your well stated explanation of why you find the purple tint so offensive.

Best.


----------



## Dantor (May 22, 2008)

personally I think it's a very nice light, it has some really nice features, especially for the price, but I'm wondering how hard it would be to switch out the LED, I've never done it before but we just got a nice soldering iron (for chips); is it worth it? not much to lose and it could be fun!


----------



## TONY M (May 22, 2008)

Obviously it isn't a light for every use. I love the long runtime and (I assume) it is exceptionally tough, waterproof, as well as being light, small, reasonably priced and will last for years. But yes the beam isn't perfect but it is acceptable for me at least.


----------



## geek4christ (May 22, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



BabyDoc said:


> ...However, it can't be general knowledge that this LED is purple; otherwise there wouldn't be so many others like me buying this light and voicing disappointment here.



I think one big factor in the number of disappointed people is that this light caused so much excitement leading up to its launch. I think many set their expectations very high for this light. I know I did it...I've only had Nichia CS and DS lights before so I didn't know exactly what to expect from the GS. It was very easy to get caught up in the hype and forget that this is still a Nichia with very blue output and nowhere near the brightness that we are accustomed to seeing from Fenix lights.

Paulr makes a very good point: Just put the light on BST for $14 shipped. Someone will surely buy it since it's $1 less than what a new one sells for and you'll probably spend a little under $2 postage to send it USPS 1st class mail. So you're out about $3 and you come away knowing that you won't ever waste your time with a Nichia light again.

I similarly learned a lesson by buying the Gerber Sonic when it was on sale for $4. I don't believe I'll be buying a non-reflectored Nichia light again thanks to that $4 purchase.


----------



## BabyDoc (May 22, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



LED-holic said:


> I'm curious as what you find so offensive about the blue/purple tint.
> 
> My main use of small / not-too-bright lights are for back up purposes only, in case my main EDC fails or is not available.
> 
> ...


 
I guess it is hard to explain likes and dislikes. I don't expect your understanding of my tastes is going to change your own. Yes, I am a perfectionist. I have to be a detail oriented person in order to do my job as a physician well. This carries over into my hobbies and pastimes. For years, I have been an audiophile. I enjoy live music performances and reproduced music that comes closest to recreating the live music experience. To that end, I have not only spent a small fortune on my stereo system, but also an enormous amount of time tweaking and improving it over the years. Ipods and Mp3 players, while nice for what they are as a bulk music storage, will never come close to the sound of music reproduced by a high end stereo system. ( I don't own a MP3 player except for the one that came with my cell phone, and don't use MP3 files for anything but the ringtones. ) When it comes to flashlights, I have been disappointed with almost every LED lights because of poor color rendition. An incadescent can beat any LED in this respect almost every time. Like an MP3 that colors sound adversely, most LED's color our world adversely with the light they put out. For most purposes, I guess this shouldn't matter. Yet, correct color rendition is sometimes very important. Subtle shades of red and pink are not going to be visible with most LEDs. I have misdiagnosed strep pharyngitis trying to use an LED because it doesn't have a balanced color spectrum and emphasizes blue at the expense of showing reds. Searching for an LED that was good enough for my medical practice was futile until one of the Candlepower forum members, who prefers to remain anonomous, created for me a special light using a special high color accuracy LED that I can use in my practice. Anyway, the search for the perfect light for work made me sensitive to color rendition in general. Knowing that good color rendering LED's can be made at little more expense than a Nichia GS, makes me intolerant of a Fenix who would try to shave a few cents off the cost of this light by using outdated technology. Sure it is more important looking at throats to have correct color rendition than looking at walls, trees, and sidewalks, but why tolerate and even validate the poor choice Fenix made with this light when they could have done better for a few cents more. Could you imagine SureFire today putting out a new affordable light with an emitter like this one? I doubt they would risk their good reputation doing so.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 22, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



BabyDoc said:


> Searching for an LED that was good enough for my medical practice was futile until one of the Candlepower forum members, who prefers to remain anonomous, created for me a special light using a special high color accuracy LED that I can use in my practice. Anyway, the search for the perfect light for work made me sensitive to color rendition in general. Knowing that good color rendering LED's can be made at little more expense than a Nichia GS, makes me intolerant of a Fenix who would try to shave a few cents off the cost of this light by using outdated technology. Sure it is more important looking at throats to have correct color rendition than looking at walls, trees, and sidewalks, but why tolerate and even validate the poor choice Fenix made with this light when they could have done better for a few cents more. Could you imagine SureFire today putting out a new affordable light with an emitter like this one? I doubt they would risk their good reputation doing so.


So you had a custom built light made and are now frustrated over the lack of stock lights that don't match up, particularly in the $15 range.

I can understand... but I doubt it will change soon. 

Regardless of the fact that we would all be ecstatic over a light with perfect beam, long run-times, personally selectable output level, beam spread, beam color, body color, size factor etc... it will probably be a while before they're available, but they'll sure be popular!


----------



## LED-holic (May 22, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



BabyDoc said:


> I guess it is hard to explain likes and dislikes. I don't expect your understanding of my tastes is going to change your own. Yes, I am a perfectionist. I have to be a detail oriented person in order to do my job as a physician well. This carries over into my hobbies and pastimes. For years, I have been an audiophile. I enjoy live music performances and reproduced music that comes closest to recreating the live music experience. To that end, I have not only spent a small fortune on my stereo system, but also an enormous amount of time tweaking and improving it over the years. Ipods and Mp3 players, while nice for what they are as a bulk music storage, will never come close to the sound of music reproduced by a high end stereo system. ( I don't own a MP3 player except for the one that came with my cell phone, and don't use MP3 files for anything but the ringtones. ) When it comes to flashlights, I have been disappointed with almost every LED lights because of poor color rendition. An incadescent can beat any LED in this respect almost every time. Like an MP3 that colors sound adversely, most LED's color our world adversely with the light they put out. For most purposes, I guess this shouldn't matter. Yet, correct color rendition is sometimes very important. Subtle shades of red and pink are not going to be visible with most LEDs. I have misdiagnosed strep pharyngitis trying to use an LED because it doesn't have a balanced color spectrum and emphasizes blue at the expense of showing reds. Searching for an LED that was good enough for my medical practice was futile until one of the Candlepower forum members, who prefers to remain anonomous, created for me a special light using a special high color accuracy LED that I can use in my practice. Anyway, the search for the perfect light for work made me sensitive to color rendition in general. Knowing that good color rendering LED's can be made at little more expense than a Nichia GS, makes me intolerant of a Fenix who would try to shave a few cents off the cost of this light by using outdated technology. Sure it is more important looking at throats to have correct color rendition than looking at walls, trees, and sidewalks, but why tolerate and even validate the poor choice Fenix made with this light when they could have done better for a few cents more. Could you imagine SureFire today putting out a new affordable light with an emitter like this one? I doubt they would risk their good reputation doing so.


Thanks for the explanation. I can understand wanting better tint if you are using it for your practice.

I guess there is a place for a reliable, long running, semi-bright $15 Fenix light for the mass market, just not for certain professions / people like yourself. 

I can totally respect that. If you'd like to sell your E01s post it on B/S/T and I may pick one or two up from you to use personally or give away as gifts.


----------



## WadeF (May 22, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



BabyDoc said:


> Sure it is more important looking at throats to have correct color rendition than looking at walls, trees, and sidewalks, but why tolerate and even validate the poor choice Fenix made with this light when they could have done better for a few cents more. Could you imagine SureFire today putting out a new affordable light with an emitter like this one? I doubt they would risk their good reputation doing so.


 
If you don't like it, then blame yourself, stop blaming Fenix. Arc uses the same LED in their $50 Premium Arc GS. So if there is something better, why aren't they using it? You say it would only cost a few more cents, Arc is charging $35 more for their version of the E01. The fact that Fenix has made a light that competes with the Arc, and beats it in some ways, for $15, should be enough to impress people. If you don't like the tint, then it's not the light for you. I thought the purple oval beam of the GS was well documented all over CPF. 

The selling points of the E01 are quality of construction, HA finish, awesome circuit that squeezes long run times out of an AAA (I got over 40 hours of useable light out of a Duracell AAA akaline), it can tail stand, it has nice knurling, and it's only FIFTEEN dollars. It offers a lot for that price. Fenix did an amazing job with the E01 and brought it to us for a killer price. If you order a couple of them from Fenix-store and use CPF8 they are even cheaper. 

For an emergancy/keychain light it's great. It was never marketed to diagnose illnesses when used by a doctor. 

It's fine if you don't like it, but I don't think you should start bashing Fenix because you don't like the purple tint. 

The special LED you speak of may not be available in the quantities needed for all the E01's Fenix will sell, it may not be as efficient, etc. We don't even know what this mystery LED is so it's hard for us to know if it would work better for the masses than the Nichia GS.


----------



## BabyDoc (May 22, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



WadeF said:


> If you don't like it, then blame yourself, stop blaming Fenix. Arc uses the same LED in their $50 Premium Arc GS. So if there is something better, why aren't they using it? You say it would only cost a few more cents, Arc is charging $35 more for their version of the E01. The fact that Fenix has made a light that competes with the Arc, and beats it in some ways, for $15, should be enough to impress people. If you don't like the tint, then it's not the light for you. I thought the purple oval beam of the GS was well documented all over CPF.
> 
> The selling points of the E01 are quality of construction, HA finish, awesome circuit that squeezes long run times out of an AAA (I got over 40 hours of useable light out of a Duracell AAA akaline), it can tail stand, it has nice knurling, and it's only FIFTEEN dollars. It offers a lot for that price. Fenix did an amazing job with the E01 and brought it to us for a killer price. If you order a couple of them from Fenix-store and use CPF8 they are even cheaper.
> 
> ...


 
Two wrongs don't make it right. Arcs more expensive light using the same emitter is more of a reason Fenix should have tried to improve on the color rather than trying to copy it. Sure there are some losses in terms of efficiency, brightness, and running time had Fenix used a more accurate emitter. Does a keychain light have to run for 11 hours to become useful? If it were 8 lumens instead of 10 would you notice the difference. In actual usage, you wouldn't but since specs sell lights and color rendition doesn't need to be specified, light makers go for the specs that will best sell the lights. Hence, the E01. 

Wayne, you are a great spokesman for Fenix. I am glad you are enjoying your light. I am not bashing Fenix, just this one model. I have not complained about any other Fenix light I have purchased. For example, take the LOD keychain light they make, which is a much more accurate reproducer than the E01. While I realize the LOD is a $43 light and you will say it isn't fair to compare a $43 light with a $15 light, only a small cost difference between the LOD and the E01 can be attributed to the better LOD Q4 emitter. The cost difference is more in the LOD's complicated mulitmode switching mechanism, more complicated circuit board, separate reflector, glass lens, etc. These aren't needed in a single mode light like the E01. As you pointed out, the finish and machining are similarly excellent. Knowing that Fenix did such a great job with the LOD, disappointed me that they were a better emitter away from having a great light here, too. I don't believe that is a bash. It is a constructive criticism for an excellent company.


----------



## powernoodle (May 22, 2008)

I'm very pleased with the EO1. Too often I have paid what _to me_ seems to be over-inflated prices for what is, after all, just a dang flashlight. I still do it from time to time, but its nice to see a reasonably priced, well-enough made, long running and _flat, flat, flat_ running AAA for $15 with free shipping. Thats one of the notable accomplishments of the year as far as I'm concerned.

My E01's have supplanted my Arc AAA on my keychain (as a backup EDC) and are what I use to sneak around the house at night. I'm a fan of Fenix generally, and this light in particular.

Is the competition 3 times better at 3 times the price? Not to me it isn't.


----------



## paulr (May 22, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



BabyDoc said:


> Knowing that good color rendering LED's can be made at little more expense than a Nichia GS, makes me intolerant of a Fenix who would try to shave a few cents off the cost of this light by using outdated technology.



You are completely wrong about Fenix's motivations and about the GS. The Nichia GS is the latest and most sought after of all the 5mm leds, and it is the most expensive and it is in short supply. It is not outdated at all. It is in high demand because it's brighter than any other 5mm led, even at the cost of color inconsistency. It is quite hard to buy them and the US Nichia distributor doesn't have them on their web site yet (some CPF'ers have managed to obtain a few from Australia and Germany). Part of the enormous buzz about the E01 is that it's only the second 1aaa light to use the GS, and the first one (Arc's) costs over 3x as much. There are other leds that are much more color neutral AND cost less, but more buyers want the GS because it is brighter at a given power level, and consider color to be a secondary concern. 

If you want a color neutral light in this form factor, you might visit arcflashlight.com, go to the "accessories" page, and get the Arc AAA Snow. That light is on the accessories page because it's a limited run specialty item that hasn't been very popular, for the precise reason that most buyers have preferred to emphasize raw output over color neutrality. The other two things to consider are that the snow version has some beam artifacts, and that the phosphor apparently wears out over time (dimming some after 100's of hours, more than most people put on these small flashlights). Arc sets up its lights for about 5 hours of runtime on an alkaline, so the Arc Snow will be about as bright as your E01. I.e. the snow led is less efficient--your GS-based E01 will run at the same brightness for about 8 hours on the same battery. The Arc GS (also set up for 5 hour operation) is noticably brighter than the Arc Snow (I have both).


----------



## Husker Runner (May 22, 2008)




----------



## WadeF (May 22, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



BabyDoc said:


> Two wrongs don't make it right. Arcs more expensive light using the same emitter is more of a reason Fenix should have tried to improve on the color rather than trying to copy it. Sure there are some losses in terms of efficiency, brightness, and running time had Fenix used a more accurate emitter. Does a keychain light have to run for 11 hours to become useful? If it were 8 lumens instead of 10 would you notice the difference. In actual usage, you wouldn't but since specs sell lights and color rendition doesn't need to be specified, light makers go for the specs that will best sell the lights. Hence, the E01.


 
Wow, you just don't seem to understand the purpose of the E01. Did you ever see the Fenix E0? Obviously not. My E0's tint is very blue, and it's not as bright as the E01. The E01 is a much improved light, construction wise, compared to the E0, in my opinion. I paid $19.99 for my E0, now Fenix offers a better quality light, with more output, for less money. 

The E0 and E01 are their 5mm Nichia based line. If you want a Cree, a Rebel, etc, try their other lines, like the LOD-CE, etc. 

There is nothing wrong with the E01 for the majority of people buying them. Fenix should not have done anything different. While it may not be the right light for you, I don't see how you can say Fenix was wrong with their thinking for the E01 when it is exactly what a lot of us want.


----------



## fordwillman (May 22, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*

I will put my 02 cents in here also. I just got my two EO1s. Both have very purple beams. I have an EO, and several other Nichia ledded lights. NONE come even close to the purple output of the new EO1s. I also am very disappointed and may contact David at Fenix about these. MINE are very purple and very distracting.


----------



## streetmaster (May 22, 2008)

If you guys are going to try to "educate" every person that complains about the E01's blue/purple/violet tint... you've got a long road ahead of you.:shakehead


----------



## BlueBirdTS (May 22, 2008)

I can understand BabyDoc's qualms with the E01. A health professional that personally inspects clients is going to have more stringent demands/standards than the mainstream user. However, it seems as if the E01 is overall a very solid light. It makes certain compromises, namely those of brightness and color rendition, but makes up for these shortcomings by offering excellent runtimes, solid construction, and an affordable price for the mainstream market. Fenix's goals with this light were met, and ultimately that is what matters from a business perspective.


----------



## WadeF (May 22, 2008)

Maybe one of the experts here could answer this question. At around 34 hours of constant runtime with a Duracell AAA akaline my E01 was still putting out enough light to see around a room in complete darkness. I could see at least 10-12 feet, easily make out doors, etc. Meaning if I had to make my way around a dark building (say in a power outage), I could. Now, if the E01 had a CS or DS Nichia how would the output compare to the GS at the same current level? Would it have even less output, meaning I wouldn't be able to see as well? I assume the GS puts out more light at a given current than the less efficient DS and CS LEDs?


----------



## sabre7 (May 22, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> If you guys are going to try to "educate" every person that complains about the E01's blue/purple/violet tint... you've got a long road ahead of you.:shakehead


Buyers remorse is a powerful emotion, maybe that explains all the posts


----------



## Black Rose (May 22, 2008)

My Blue and Purple E01s arrived today.

I like them. Much brighter than the previous keychain lights we were using and the tint is actually pretty good. They are both from the same batch and the tints are identical.

They have a slight blue tint to them but nowhere near as bad as the 9-LED Dorcy flashlights (model 41-4240) we keep around the house.


----------



## gunga (May 22, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone has received a nicely matching Olive E01?

I had 1 that matches quite well but ended up gifting that one.

:shakehead

My next one is quite mismatched (typical grey head, olive body).

Do the other colours all match well?


----------



## WadeF (May 22, 2008)

My blue matches pretty good, and the black of course.  My olive, orange, and purple all have heads that are slightly darker than the bodies they are attached to. 

This is the problem with HA, but I'd rather have mismatched colors than matching colors with Type II.


----------



## streetmaster (May 22, 2008)

My olive one is a nearly perfect color match. I got lucky.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 22, 2008)

BlueBirdTS said:


> I can understand BabyDoc's qualms with the E01. A health professional that personally inspects clients is going to have more stringent demands/standards than the mainstream user. However...


...medical supplies with stringent standards are typically not available in lower price ranges.

I too can understand his qualms, which I think is not what some are taking issue with. He will probably be quite happy when he buys another light from his secret light-maker or buys another L0D Q4.

Having a L0D Q4 which is my main light I had reservations when I saw screen shots and heard about color issues; therefore I bought no E01's and probably won't.

Seems not to be the light for me, BabyDoc or probably many others, but it still doesn't mean it's not a good light and I would not castigate a product because it didn't live up to my wishes when I could have used more caution before buying. Having not used caution, I would have given it away and let the issue rest.

So, anyone not interested in a GS beam, buy an L0D Q4!


----------



## BabyDoc (May 22, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



paulr said:


> You are completely wrong about Fenix's motivations and about the GS. The Nichia GS is the latest and most sought after of all the 5mm leds, and it is the most expensive and it is in short supply. It is not outdated at all. It is in high demand because it's brighter than any other 5mm led, even at the cost of color inconsistency. It is quite hard to buy them and the US Nichia distributor doesn't have them on their web site yet (some CPF'ers have managed to obtain a few from Australia and Germany). Part of the enormous buzz about the E01 is that it's only the second 1aaa light to use the GS, and the first one (Arc's) costs over 3x as much. There are other leds that are much more color neutral AND cost less, but more buyers want the GS because it is brighter at a given power level, and consider color to be a secondary concern.
> 
> If you want a color neutral light in this form factor, you might visit arcflashlight.com, go to the "accessories" page, and get the Arc AAA Snow. That light is on the accessories page because it's a limited run specialty item that hasn't been very popular, for the precise reason that most buyers have preferred to emphasize raw output over color neutrality. The other two things to consider are that the snow version has some beam artifacts, and that the phosphor apparently wears out over time (dimming some after 100's of hours, more than most people put on these small flashlights). Arc sets up its lights for about 5 hours of runtime on an alkaline, so the Arc Snow will be about as bright as your E01. I.e. the snow led is less efficient--your GS-based E01 will run at the same brightness for about 8 hours on the same battery. The Arc GS (also set up for 5 hour operation) is noticably brighter than the Arc Snow (I have both).


 
Thanks for the information and the heads up about the ARC Snow with its better color rendition. You mention that the LED used in the Snow has beam artifacts. (And the Nichia doesnt? ) I was wrong about the Nichia GL being outdated technology only because its color reminds me of the original bluish LEDs of the past. However, did I really state radically different about Fenix's motivation than you did for using it in the E01. Fenix wants to sell lights to people who care more about runtime and brightness than they do about color rendition.

The rest of us color geeks will have to buy something else. But should the color geek mistakingly buy the E01, he has no right to feel disappointed, because it is general knowledge to everyone but him that the Nichia GL is flawed in its color rendition. He should have known better and avoided this light. Didn't Fenix warn him its LED was purple, just like they told him about the wonderful runtime and brightness?  What a jerk he is for not doing his homework. He deserves what he gets. Buyer beware!  

All joking aside, it still amazes me that long run time is such an over-riding concern with a keychain light. Perhaps because my keychain light is a backup to my p120 or my NDI, I can't imagine a situation when I would need to use a keychain light for more than a minute or so, let alone 10 hours. Do most of you who value long runtimes in your keychain light, use only that light as your EDC?


----------



## BentHeadTX (May 22, 2008)

BabyDoc,
Uhhhhhh.... for $15 you can't and should never expect neutral color rendition...ever! Look at light sources for fiber optic lights (look inside the box) you will see a HID and custom light FILTERS to make the light appear neutral. Wooooooo! How much do you PAY for that? $$$$ and you get 40 to 100 hours of light. (How would I know? Think about it) 

Basically, the light costs $15, gives a looooong and flat runtime on a single AAA alkaline cell. It has never been advertised to be "medically neutral" but is designed to throw out some light for X amount of time. Welcome to the world of 5mm LEDs! I have had an olive one on order for over 5 weeks (WTF is my EO1!) I absolutely REFUSE to use that light on my keychain as my LF2X gives me options the E01 does not have. The cost difference is $13.80 for the EO1 and $60+ for the LF2X. The E01 is for "gifting" or for my family members that don't want or care for perfection... just some light from the keychain with a long runtime and alkaline batteries. 

After all, the best doctors can perform surgery in a tent with ether, needle and thread and a leatherman to save your life. The worst doctors demand perfection with all the equipment/facilities to make up for their lack of skill/knowledge. I have seen major surgery done under two 60 watt incandescent drop lights in a tent... the surgeon had no complaints and the patient lived (11 year old girl with multiple AK47 rounds) Thank you for reminding me it is the skill set and not the equipment... if you can't handle the beam of a LED...don't ever go overseas or help with any relief efforts. After all, a lighter sucks worse than any 5mm LED.


----------



## streetmaster (May 22, 2008)

One word... wow.


----------



## gunga (May 22, 2008)

BabyDoc, you have stated your arguements well and I think most get your point, though some disagree. The E01 is not for you and perhaps some others who value tint etc.

In any case, can we finish this current discussion and just move on please?


----------



## streetmaster (May 22, 2008)

I think BentHeadTX stepped over the line there a little bit in that last paragraph. I don't think personal attacks are allowed.


----------



## paulr (May 22, 2008)

*Re: E01 success*



BabyDoc said:


> Thanks for the information and the heads up about the ARC Snow with its better color rendition. You mention that the LED used in the Snow has beam artifacts. (And the Nichia doesnt? )


The artifacts result from the physical placement of the led in the light, so they're a characteristic of the light/led combination rather than the led itself. The Snow led (and the Nichia GS) are a little bit physically larger than the Nichia CS and DS and so they are placed a little bit further forward in the reflector in the Arc, and therefore the Arc Snow and Arc GS both have more artifacts than the Arc CS or DS. My E01 is still backordered so I can't directly compare the E01 and Arc. Really though, it begins to sound like maybe 5mm lights just aren't your thing, and you could be better off staying with Cree or Seoul based lights with real reflectors and lenses. 5mm lights are very economical and simple because of the led's built-in optics but they are never going to have such nice beams as you can get with a separate focusing system.



> Perhaps because my keychain light is a backup to my p120 or my NDI, I can't imagine a situation when I would need to use a keychain light for more than a minute or so, let alone 10 hours. Do most of you who value long runtimes in your keychain light, use only that light as your EDC?


It's the other way around, it's _because_ the E01 (or Arc) is a EDC light and potential last-ditch backup, it's the one that you want to always work including through some extended, unexpected situation (power outage, lost in the woods overnight, etc). So yes, there's a lot of interest in extended runtime, and (as you saw earlier in this very thread) lots of debate over the best possible discharge curve (I should also have said, Arc has chosen a sloping curve as opposed to the E01's flat regulation--this is a design choice that optimizes total output over 5 hours, rather than some kind of technical deficiency as some people seem to think. Preferences go both ways so I won't claim it is an advantage or disadvantage).


----------



## Burgess (May 22, 2008)

( nudging this thread back on topic . . . . )



Wonder if / when Fenix will have any Special Colors,

or a Limited Edition color, or a Commemorative Color offered.


Since so many folks seem to wanna' "collect the entire set",

Fenix might want to offer a wide variety, like Mini-Maglites.


Hmmm . . . .


Perhaps a "2008 Bejing Summer Olympics" version ? ? ?


Just a thought.


_


----------



## BigHonu (May 22, 2008)

Stating your dissatisfaction with the EO1 due to tint is perfectly fine, and a welcome viewpoint to those weighing the descision to purchase or not.

What I find confusing is:
If a particular attribute about a light is very important to you, then why would you not do the research on a prospective purchase with that attribute in mind?

and

Why try and shoehorn a light into a role for which it clearly was never designed for, nor advertised as such (with regards to accurate color rendition)? 

I do acknowledge that there are professions where lighting with the proper color temperature and CRI index are important, and I'm sure there are specialty lighting setups to fullfill those needs.


----------



## streetmaster (May 22, 2008)

> Since so many folks seem to wanna' "collect the entire set",
> 
> Fenix might want to offer a wide variety, like Mini-Maglites.



I _was_ going to get one each of the colors. But I think I'll let things settle down a bit before I buy any more. I think Fenix may still do some tweaking on future batches.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 22, 2008)

BentHeadTX said:


> BabyDoc,
> Uhhhhhh.... for $15 you can't and should never expect neutral color rendition...ever! Look at light sources for fiber optic lights (look inside the box) you will see a HID and custom light FILTERS to make the light appear neutral. Wooooooo! How much do you PAY for that? $$$$ and you get 40 to 100 hours of light. (How would I know? Think about it)
> 
> Basically, the light costs $15, gives a looooong and flat runtime on a single AAA alkaline cell. It has never been advertised to be "medically neutral" but is designed to throw out some light for X amount of time. Welcome to the world of 5mm LEDs! I have had an olive one on order for over 5 weeks (WTF is my EO1!) I absolutely REFUSE to use that light on my keychain as my LF2X gives me options the E01 does not have. The cost difference is $13.80 for the EO1 and $60+ for the LF2X. The E01 is for "gifting" or for my family members that don't want or care for perfection... just some light from the keychain with a long runtime and alkaline batteries.
> ...


After all the posts about little issues this seems a bit sobering in light of our daily problems. 

Hats off to you Bent.


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 22, 2008)

I got an olive one that`s not near as bright as my first one...a black one. The tint is not as nice and the led shoots off to the side in addition. So I guess quality control is not as good on these $15 lights...but at least I didn`t spend $35 on it. Guess I paid $30 to get one good one... 

I hope Fenix brings back the E-1 updated with a Q4...for around $20...that should be consistantly sweet...light to light....no lottery. Add colors like the E01 and I would rather purchase them for gifts at this point than the E01.

I still love my black one...but I sure can understand the frustrations and confusion others are feeling.


----------



## sabre7 (May 22, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> I think Fenix may still do some tweaking on future batches.



Maybe after all the uproar an E02 will be out in the near future?


----------



## BabyDoc (May 22, 2008)

BentHeadTX said:


> BabyDoc,
> Uhhhhhh.... for $15 you can't and should never expect neutral color rendition...ever! Look at light sources for fiber optic lights (look inside the box) you will see a HID and custom light FILTERS to make the light appear neutral. Wooooooo! How much do you PAY for that? $$$$ and you get 40 to 100 hours of light. (How would I know? Think about it)
> 
> Basically, the light costs $15, gives a looooong and flat runtime on a single AAA alkaline cell. It has never been advertised to be "medically neutral" but is designed to throw out some light for X amount of time. Welcome to the world of 5mm LEDs! I have had an olive one on order for over 5 weeks (WTF is my EO1!) I absolutely REFUSE to use that light on my keychain as my LF2X gives me options the E01 does not have. The cost difference is $13.80 for the EO1 and $60+ for the LF2X. The E01 is for "gifting" or for my family members that don't want or care for perfection... just some light from the keychain with a long runtime and alkaline batteries.
> ...


 
I have done my time overseas, thank you. I am a Vietnam veteran and have worked in those med tents you describe. I don't need you to remind me of it, or for you to hit me below the belt when it comes to my profession, of which you obviously know little. 

I am going to end this dialogue because you fail to understand anything I have said. In particular, I never said or implied that I wanted to use a cheap keychain light for a medical purpose. Where you got that idea, I can't imagine? Lets just agree that we disagree about the merits of the E01, and leave it at that. There is no right or wrong position here we need to defend. Our opinions are subjective and not absolute. I am sorry if I offended you in any way by not agreeing with you. Continue to enjoy your E01.


----------



## jayflash (May 22, 2008)

My E01 consumes approximately 65 - 80 mA, depending on the type of cell used, for the same or better output than the Arc AAA. Do the new Arc AAAs still suck a whopping 200 - 300 mA like the original and "New" Arcs that followed a few years ago?

The Arcs are nice, but the E01 has a thicker body and nice knurling for easy switching. The threads are much smoother on the E01. I wonder whether the E01 might be more reliable than the Arc?

Except for the smaller size what are other reasons to pay extra for the Arc?


----------



## streetmaster (May 22, 2008)

BabyDoc, I think you got the raw end of the deal in this conversation. I can't understand why some people couldn't understand your point of view and leave it at that. 

Back on topic:

If the E01 was supposedly made for publicity and customer appreciation like 4sevens said, then why didn't Fenix hand pick the LEDs being put into the lights? And I don't want to hear the comment of "do you know how many LEDs they'd have to go through?" It would be so simple to set up a testing jig to test the color output of each led. One could be tested every 10 seconds. I really think that if Fenix wanted to use the E01 for the stated purposes, they should have been a bit more careful with the design. Don't get me wrong, I love the two that I have and will keep them indefinitely.


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 22, 2008)

jayflash said:


> My E01 consumes approximately 65 - 80 mA, depending on the type of cell used, for the same or better output than the Arc AAA. Do the new Arc AAAs still suck a whopping 200 - 300 mA like the original and "New" Arcs that followed a few years ago?
> 
> The Arcs are nice, but the E01 has a thicker body and nice knurling for easy switching. The threads are much smoother on the E01. I wonder whether the E01 might be more reliable than the Arc?
> 
> Except for the smaller size what are other reasons to pay extra for the Arc?


 
Perhaps to keep Arc afloat while they develop the near perfect light that they have been working on...?


----------



## LA OZ (May 22, 2008)

Quality control is no doubt a problem but I don't expected that for this price point. The last two E01 I have received from USA are better than the earlier two that I have from AUS. The LED sits higher and there is less yellow corona. The beam is also much smoother. I am thinking of getting more but I may not be so lucky this time round.


----------



## geek4christ (May 22, 2008)

Also:

The blue anodizing on mine is *beautiful*.

And it's HA.

Beautiful + HA = happy keychain.

If I ever get stuck in a dark place...

And my LOD falls into a chasm...

And my IncenDio catches on fire...

I'll certainly have the E01 on my keychain.

And I trust that it will light up.

You might say I'm a happy E01 owner.


----------



## arty (May 22, 2008)

There is no doubt that the EO1 is a good buy, but I didn't get one because of the size. It is larger than the AAA ARC or Peak Matterhorn. I figure that a light that is larger in diameter than the ARC - should drive a more sophisticated LED - like the E1. The E1 is about the same size.

I already have an ARC on my keychain, with two Peaks in the house. This one was not a draw for me.

I am not knocking the light, but I would have found a smaller light more appealing, if a single, small bare LED. I don't follow why Fenix didn't keep the light the same size as the EO.


----------



## Illum (May 22, 2008)

Granted the quality of these lights lies in other values away from light output, but I think the general complaint is that REGARDLESS of the runtime, If a $0.50 fauxton can have a whiter tint why can't the "$15 light" :candle:

From that comparison, again _disregarding HA or runtime _is a legitimate complaint IMO. A non-Nichia LED most likely [when driven correctly] will survive the duration of the light and would be abandoned when newer LEDs come about anyway:mecry:...so why stick with Nichia whom is known to have a bluish tint?:candle:

I bought two of these, aside from the output the design and machining is excellent. I plan to buy more in the future too, but if I must critique the light this would be the one and only complaint: *why choose Nichia?*


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 22, 2008)

I think the faults we see are more the bulb manufacture (Nichia) than Fenix. The bodies are very nice...as is the design and regulation. Even the tilted led mounting is likely caused by the bulbs not seating properly...the base of the bulb being suspect.

I think Fenix did thier concept/design homework right...the "good" ones are great. But they underestimated the lack of uniformaty and brightness/tint differentuals they would be dealing with in this new 5 mm Nichia.

Perhaps they could have requested a better grouping from Nichia...or maybe Nichia sent them a great group of samples that Fenix then based thier bulk order on...who knows. 

Regardless I will not be ordering one of each color as was my plan...my freinds all know I have a thing for flashlights and expect something special in terms of light gifts from me. I would feel bad gifting those that underperformed...I would rather wait see if Fenix can come up with a solution with Nichia...or something differant.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 22, 2008)

Despite my initial misgivings about the E01, it IS kinda growing on me, not as well as the ARC-P grew, but its progressing.

and i totally agree with badbeams point..its more of a problem with Nichia rather then fenix. 

Crenshaw


----------



## BabyDoc (May 22, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Granted the quality of these lights lies in other values away from light output, but I think the general complaint is that REGARDLESS of the runtime, If a $0.50 fauxton can have a whiter tint why can't the "$15 light" :candle:
> 
> From that comparison, again _disregarding HA or runtime _is a legitimate complaint IMO. A non-Nichia LED most likely [when driven correctly] will survive the duration of the light and would be abandoned when newer LEDs come about anyway:mecry:...so why stick with Nichia whom is known to have a bluish tint?:candle:
> 
> I bought two of these, aside from the output the design and machining is excellent. I plan to buy more in the future too, but if I must critique the light this would be the one and only complaint: *why choose Nichia?*


 
1+ Exactly my sentiments!


----------



## paulr (May 22, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Granted the quality of these lights lies in other values away from light output, but I think the general complaint is that REGARDLESS of the runtime, If a $0.50 fauxton can have a whiter tint why can't the "$15 light" :candle:


I don't think it's a general complaint. Only a few people seem to care about it. The Arc Snow was created at the urging of a few Arc users (including me, maybe even primarily me), but it has never been popular (I think there were just two very small runs of them made and they haven't all sold yet). Empirically, most users of this class of light care more about output and runtime than about color. That is just a fact, no matter what your preference or mine is.

Fenix in particular doesn't seem to have that much preference of its own, but is very responsive to what buyers want, and it correctly observes (whether us connoisseurs like it or not) that the masses want the Nichia GS. So they are selling tons of these things even as a tiny number of users gripe about it.


----------



## WadeF (May 22, 2008)

If Fenix used another 5mm LED that was white, what kind of output would it have if driven at the same current as the Nichia GS? Would it be half as bright? I thought the advantage of the Nichia GS was the amount of output at a lower current. So when the E01 is running off a AAA that is down to 0.5 volts it can still produce useable light. Could another LED do this?


----------



## streetmaster (May 22, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> Despite my initial misgivings about the E01, it IS kinda growing on me, not as well as the ARC-P grew, but its progressing.
> 
> and i totally agree with badbeams point..its more of a problem with Nichia rather then fenix.
> 
> Crenshaw


Doesn't Fenix test these things?? Come on now... Don't tell me Fenix doesn't know a certain percentage of these things are coming out with pretty bad tints. I love Fenix, it's my favorite brand (SureFire too), but the LEDs can't be so expensive that they HAVE to use them even though they are freaking blue half the time.


----------



## chimo (May 22, 2008)

paulr said:


> I don't think it's a general complaint. Only a few people seem to care about it. The Arc Snow was created at the urging of a few Arc users (including me, maybe even primarily me), but it has never been popular (I think there were just two very small runs of them made and they haven't all sold yet). Empirically, most users of this class of light care more about output and runtime than about color. That is just a fact, no matter what your preference or mine is.
> 
> Fenix in particular doesn't seem to have that much preference of its own, but is very responsive to what buyers want, and it correctly observes (whether us connoisseurs like it or not) that the masses want the Nichia GS. So they are selling tons of these things even as a tiny number of users gripe about it.




As a heads up, I would not want to run too many batteries (especially L92s) on a continuous basis through an ArcAAA with a Snow LED. I tested these a while back and the lumen maintenance was not good at high drive levels (1.7Vin sent 81mA to the LED on one of my ArcAAA drivers, 1.6Vin -> 72mA, 1.5Vin -> 66mA, 1.4Vin -> 59mA). Short bursts should not present as big a problem. 

The Snow LEDs would be fine at the E01 drive levels but not nearly as bright (probably somewhere around a Nichia CS output).

Here is a graph of the testing I did at 30 and 40mA.


----------



## LA OZ (May 22, 2008)

I suggest those that does not like the excessive blue tint to return them. I was lucky to have 4 good LEDs. There will be some bad one along the manufacturing line. I doubt Fenix mind replacing those bad apples.


----------



## chimo (May 22, 2008)

To answer the "Why Nichia" question, I will hazard a guess.

Nichia produces high-quality, high-output LEDs with excellent lumen maintenance. Unfortunately, one of the trade-offs for these features is the tint.


----------



## paulr (May 22, 2008)

Chimo, thanks for posting that old graph. That 40mA fade is pretty awful (I guess I saw the graph before but didn't remember precisely), and I plan to stay with alkaline batteries in my Arc-Snow. We're still looking at 50+ hours before the effect becomes noticable and I think I have fewer hours than that even on my AAA-BS that I bought in 2003 and edc'd for several years.

Another possibility is the Peak Matterhorn, a very similar light driven at lower power.


----------



## Probedude (May 22, 2008)

gunga said:


> Do the other colours all match well?



The purple one I bought for the wife - the head is so dark you can't see the purple except in the sunlight.

Dave


----------



## streetmaster (May 22, 2008)

Probedude said:


> The purple one I bought for the wife - the head is so dark you can't see the purple except in the sunlight.
> 
> Dave


That's another reason I'm holding off on buying the colored E01's. All the heads are *way* darker than the bodies. That would drive me nuts. I hope Fenix can make adjustments to the anodizing process to correct that.


----------



## geek4christ (May 22, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> That's another reason I'm holding off on buying the colored E01's. All the heads are *way* darker than the bodies. That would drive me nuts. I hope Fenix can make adjustments to the anodizing process to correct that.



Not *all* of them...my blue looks really good. Nice dark blue color and the head matches the body perfectly (either that or I have terrible eyesight). I wish my camera hadn't broken, because I'd like to show you.

Now the head on the purple one I gave to my wife is a very little bit darker than the body. It's not nearly as noticeable as the Olive ones I've seen, though.


----------



## streetmaster (May 23, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> Not *all* of them...my blue looks really good. Nice dark blue color and the head matches the body perfectly (either that or I have terrible eyesight). I wish my camera hadn't broken, because I'd like to show you.
> 
> Now the head on the purple one I gave to my wife is a very little bit darker than the body. It's not nearly as noticeable as the Olive ones I've seen, though.


I've seen loads of pics here that have the very dark head and lighter body. I didn't mean to say they were all like that, sorry. But I've seen too many to be confident in ordering one. Here's a pic showing how well my olive matches. It's not perfect, but pretty darn close.


----------



## LA OZ (May 23, 2008)

The colour and tone matched very well. You can't compare the tone on the flat part of the body to the cylinder head. The light reflection from these surfaces are not the same. If you angled the flat surface, it will look slightly darker and match very nicely.


----------



## streetmaster (May 23, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> The colour and tone matched very well. You can't compare the tone on the flat part of the body to the cylinder head. The light reflection from these surfaces are not the same. If you angled the flat surface, it will look slightly darker and match very nicely.


Here is where I was comparing color difference. Still pretty close in my opinion.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 23, 2008)

That's one of the best color matches I've seen on these yet!


----------



## streetmaster (May 23, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> That's one of the best color matches I've seen on these yet!


AND the LED has good tint too, that's why I'm keepin' it! :candle:


----------



## swxb12 (May 23, 2008)

This just in! : $25 *E01 Premium *from Fenix. Kind-of-good tint and sort-of-close anodizing match guaranteed! :devil:

But seriously, would you pay 5-10 bucks extra for this? 



You know you would.


----------



## mosport (May 23, 2008)

Here's another good lookin' olive E01 :devil:


----------



## BentHeadTX (May 23, 2008)

Why the complaints from a $15 light that uses a Nichia GS LED? The Nichia is very bright giving decent light with long runtimes...that is why they use it. To most people, the brightness, regulation and runtime is the most important...not beam tint/quality when it comes down to $15. 

If you want a cleaner beam, get a Peak with the snow LED in one or three snow LED configuration. They run $25 to $35 and my wife loves hers and does not want it replaced. There are also the Cree XRE/Luxeon RB100 and SSC LED lights but you have to pay for the beam quality. 

Welch-Allyn is a much larger company than Fenix so if color accuracy is important to you...get one of their medical devices (odoscope). With the two trillion dollars spent on medicine a year... don't use a device and trash it due to no effort towards research. TIN posted beam shots on his review so there is no surprise about the E01's 

My LF2X and Peak Baltic SP are my EDC lights and work well for my use. I don't


----------



## defloyd77 (May 23, 2008)

WadeF said:


> If Fenix used another 5mm LED that was white, what kind of output would it have if driven at the same current as the Nichia GS? Would it be half as bright? I thought the advantage of the Nichia GS was the amount of output at a lower current. So when the E01 is running off a AAA that is down to 0.5 volts it can still produce useable light. Could another LED do this?



I totally agree 100 percent with this one. When I first got mine put a cell that could barely light up my Dorcy AAA and I was pretty shocked at it's brightness. Unfortunately that's my only other 5mm light I can compare to, but as far as beam prettyness vs ouput and runtime I'd take the long running blue/purple "rectovaled" hotspot over the prettier "high definition" (as it's been described here before) beam of the Dorcy. The E01 is my first led with a 2 tone beam but, I really don't care about it because in real use outside, I find it's beam a lot more useful than my C-LE V2's 9 lumen pretty beam.


----------



## paulr (May 23, 2008)

It takes about 3.2 volts to run a GS led or any other white led. Part of the flashlight is a dc-dc converter that boosts the battery voltage (nominally 1.5v, lower once the battery has a little use on it) up to the led's level. How low an input voltage the converter can boost from is a matter of its design. Just about all the energy is gone from a battery by the time it's at 0.8V or thereabouts, but there is some value to being able to keep getting a little bit of light even below that. The reason is not that having a fresh cell last 15 hours might save you in a situation where having it last only 14 hours can kill you. Rather, it's because you might be able to scrounge a cell from some other device that's not in use because it's "dead", giving you some light instead of no light.


----------



## Mostly (May 23, 2008)

I preordered a blue and a purple EO1 on April 25th, got the shipping notice last Friday and the flashlights arrived Monday. 

The purple EO1 is beautiful--much darker than the fuschia ones I saw in some of the earlier run photos. Head is slightly darker purple than body. The blue is nice, too--dark "midnight" blue, and well-matched head/body color, as someone else also noted with their blue, but now I'm a little jealous of my wife having the deep purple one. Maybe I'll just have to order another purple? But the gold in the recent batches looks good too... 

As expected, fit and finish are excellent--only surprise was that those edges at the base feel kinda _sharp_ on the side. Noticed the ends of the little split ring were sharp, too, but when I went around checking all my other split rings I found they were just as sharp! Guess I had not paid much attention to that before. The big rings don't tear my pockets, so I doubt the little split ring would either. You DO have to be very careful not to scratch the flashlight finish with the sharp ends when putting the little split ring on. (Keeping the ring pried open with a small flathead screwdriver while you put it on helps.) 

Have to say I was mildly disappointed at first with beam tint, hoping (despite what I'd read) for a whiter-than-typical Nichia GS, but it is about the same as what I've seen in EO1 beamshot photos and really about what I expected. The tint is virtually the same in both EO1s and not nearly to the point where I'd even consider sending them back.

Tint is very close to the blue/violet tint of my 2nd gen. Inova X1. X1 has slightly bigger and brighter spill, but aside from the squarish shape of E01, the hotspot is very close in both size and tint, which makes it a good one to compare with for me. I like the X1 AA's runtime, but EO1 exceeds it, with full regulation versus semi-regulation... and with AAA! I happily paid $20 for the X1 a few years ago, but the $15 EO1 is comparable in output yet a far superior pocket light for my purposes. 

I could also compare tint to a 1AAA 2nd gen. Dorcy, the only other AAA LED light I have. I would say a similar tint, perhaps the Dorcy bluer and the EO1 more white/violet, but hard to compare because the EO1 is much brighter and throws much further. (So is the Dorcy really bluer, or just dimmer?) 

I'd be tempted by the newer generation Nichia Dorcy 1AAAs if it weren't for the EO1's smaller, better build. (What's the point of having a AAA pocket light if you're going to give it a big, gawky head like the Dorcy?) Even so, for the price, I would consider the new Dorcys better than EO1s to give for gifts, but then I'm a pretty cheap gift giver. 

More comparative impressions: Yes, it's less white and even less bright than the newer 2CR2016 keychain lights... but I don't care so much for "disposable" lights and like long, regulated runtime instead of a bright, white 10-20 minute declining output light. No, it doesn't look nearly as bright in the hotspot as my pure white L1D/L2D Fenix at low setting does (advertised 9 lumens), but spill is about as bright and almost as big. I do think advertising it at 10 lumens is a little misleading if the brighter looking L1D is going to be advertised as 9 lumens in low... but advertising by looking at lumens alone often is, right? At any rate, a pretty different category of light from the L1D/L2D, so hard to compare. 

I say mildly disappointed _at first_ with tint because the purple tint has actually started to grow on me. I remember seeing somewhere that slightly blueish/purple is actually good for seeing at night? Especially for reading? Maybe I misremember that. Doesn't matter much to me because I usually use a white diffuser for night reading (my main purpose for long runtime) and that takes away the tint. 

I appreciate the tip here at CPF about using a Chapstick cap diffuser, because I do use the light to read in bed and that also takes the brightness down to where it doesn't disturb my wife much. I wouldn't mind having the vick's inhaler cap diffuser, but I don't know anyone who uses the stuff, it isn't worth the $4-5 to me to buy it for the cap and toss the inhaler at this point, and furthermore, carrying a diffuser that size begins to defeat the purpose of having a tiny pocket light anyway. 

As for runtime--I've used it a few nights this week for up to 2-3 hours at a time for reading in bed, maybe 6-7 hours total, and haven't noticed _any _dimming yet on a AAA Energizer 900 mAh NIMH. I'm impressed, but I expected to be impressed with runtime. 

So to summarize my impressions, the only disappointment for me was a mild one with the slightly violet beam tint, which I soon got over. Biggest joy is the size, runtime, build quality, and having a colorful finish. 

I thought about getting one of the brighter, whiter tint AAAs in this price range, but especially the budget Crees (as in bessiebenny's "sticky" thread at the top of this forum) have dreadfully short runtimes, IMO. The best "bright and white" AAA compromise in this price range seems to be the Streamlight Microstream in the thread over at CPF Marketplace, if you want more runtime than the other "bright and white" AAAs (1.5 hrs. versus their 30-45 minutes), in a light that's actually cheaper (via CPF Marketplace) than the Fenix EO1 and cheaper than most "budget" Cree AAAs as well. 

I want a Microstream too, for better color and higher output needs, but got the EO1 first partly because I wasn't impressed with what I read about Microstream's clicky switch, though I do hear they're getting better. 

Or maybe I'll save up instead for a Liteflux LFX2?! Decisions decisions! (Or should that be "addictions addictions?!") 

While the EO1 is pretty impressive in a number of ways, it doesn't seem to have gotten rid of my strong urge to research and then buy more LED flashlights. 

Sorry for the long post, but it's my first one at CPF :wave: , after months of off and on lurking, and this is my usual pattern at forums... lurk a long time, post a really LONG post or two, and go back to lurking.


----------



## TONY M (May 23, 2008)

Good post Mostly. Thanks for sharing you're views. 
The E01 is growing on me too. Once I found out thet my poor runtime was down to a dud Duracell alkaline, I was very happy. The purple beam is only noticeable when comparing it to other lights.


----------



## streetmaster (May 23, 2008)

mosport said:


> Here's another good lookin' olive E01 :devil:


 Great picture. :thumbsup: It shows very good color rendition of the true color of the olive E01. After seeing yours, my picture looks washed out, and not true to life. :scowl: Must be the damn camera.


----------



## BabyDoc (May 23, 2008)

BentHeadTX said:


> Why the complaints from a $15 light that uses a Nichia GS LED? The Nichia is very bright giving decent light with long runtimes...that is why they use it. To most people, the brightness, regulation and runtime is the most important...not beam tint/quality when it comes down to $15.
> 
> If you want a cleaner beam, get a Peak with the snow LED in one or three snow LED configuration. They run $25 to $35 and my wife loves hers and does not want it replaced. There are also the Cree XRE/Luxeon RB100 and SSC LED lights but you have to pay for the beam quality.
> 
> ...


 
NOBODY ever complained that an E01 couldn't serve as a medical device! What doctor would use a keychain light as medical device even if it did have good color rendition? Why do you keep bringing this up. STOP your trolling already. Moderator please take note!


----------



## Black Rose (May 23, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> That's another reason I'm holding off on buying the colored E01's. All the heads are *way* darker than the bodies. That would drive me nuts. I hope Fenix can make adjustments to the anodizing process to correct that.


Here are pics of the blue and purple I got yesterday.

Blue head and body are matched very well, and the purple head is just slightly darker than the body.


----------



## AFAustin (May 23, 2008)

Excellent post, Mostly---well observed and well said. I agree with your comments about the EO1 vis-a-vis the 2nd gen. X1, and I also would highly recommend the Microstream. IMO, the latter, also at ~ $15 shipped through the CPF special Fox ran, ranks right up there with the EO1 as a screaming bargain. 

I love my EO1 (and I love my Microstream). For a determined bargain hunter like me, getting that much quality for $15 makes those lights even more enjoyable!


----------



## LED-holic (May 23, 2008)

This horse is getting beat to death.

There are a segment of users who find dissatisfaction with color matching and tint on the light beam.

Then there are many users who don't care about cosmetics as much, and buy the light purely as a back up light or a general purpose low-power but long run time light, for a very cheap amount. This latter group will find the Fenix E01 to be a very useful and handy light.

There is no need to continue to rehashing the same things over and over again.

If you don't like a $15 light, after having posted your suggestions for improvement, move on. It is really not worth your time or the effort to continue spending time debating a $15 purchase. If you bought one and are disappointed with it, unload it in the B/S/T forum, and get your money back. Many others will be happy to buy it from you.

If you find it useful, or have photos or other suggestions to share, post it as well.

Cheers.


----------



## HKJ (May 23, 2008)

chimo said:


>



Impressive runtime . 
Maybe changing hours to minutes would be more realistic.


----------



## streetmaster (May 23, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> Here are pics of the blue and purple I got yesterday.
> 
> Blue head and body are matched very well, and the purple head is just slightly darker than the body.


Those look awesome. I'd be extremely happy to get ones like that.


----------



## Marduke (May 23, 2008)

HKJ said:


> Impressive runtime .
> Maybe changing hours to minutes would be more realistic.



That's not flashlight runtime, that's total cumulative hours of use on the LED.


----------



## mighty82 (May 23, 2008)

Marduke said:


> That's not flashlight runtime, that's total cumulative hours of use on the LED.


Wow, that sucks :ironic:


----------



## HKJ (May 23, 2008)

Marduke said:


> That's not flashlight runtime, that's total cumulative hours of use on the LED.



Ok, I did not read carefully enough before posting.


----------



## LED-holic (May 23, 2008)

Marduke said:


> That's not flashlight runtime, that's total cumulative hours of use on the LED.


Just to make sure I understand correctly, that is the level of progressive fading on the Arc Snow LED, not the Fenix L01 nichia LED, right?

I assume the nichia LED will be different? Better?

And the deterioation is based on constant run time, not the random on/off usage here and there with most flashlights, right?


----------



## BabyDoc (May 23, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> This horse is getting beat to death.
> 
> There are a segment of users who find dissatisfaction with color matching and tint on the light beam.
> 
> ...


 
So this thread is just a love-in for Fenix E01 owners? If so, I didn't understand the rules. Thanks for explaining them.

This would then explain why I deserved to be attacked here for expressing a negative opinion about the E01. I should never have expressed my opinion nor have tried to defend myself repetitively against attacks which I apparently deserved. As you suggest, I will move on.


----------



## LED-holic (May 23, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> So this thread is just a love-in for Fenix E01 owners? If so, I didn't understand the rules. Thanks for explaining them.
> 
> This would then explain why I deserved to be attacked here for expressing a negative opinion about the E01. I should never have expressed my opinion nor have tried to defend myself repetitively against attacks which I apparently deserved. As you suggest, I will move on.


My post was not directed at you or anyone specifically, but since you brougth it up, here's my analysis:

Out of the current 327 posts (well now 328 including this post of mine), you're the 6th most frequent poster with 12 posts in this thread.

As a very interested buyer who is interested in other's observations, I am further down the list (currently) with only 6 posts.

Do you see the disparity? As someone who does a ton of research on what lights to buy, I have a lot fewer posts than you do, as someone who already spent $15 on a light that you really dislike.

You've already said your piece, and many of us have heard your say, and the counter-argument, several times. Thanks very much for your input, but if you hate a light that much, it's time to move on, I think.

As a point of comparison, I spent approximately 30 hours researching AA lights. After not being able to decide, I bought them all - L1D, NDI, Jetbeam Jet-1 IBS. 

The $69 Jet-1 IBS (after shipping) is a nice light, but I am even more disappointed in the rear push button than you are with the tint on the $15 E01. How many posts have I put up griping about the IBS button? Maybe 2-3 or 4-5 if I really look up hard over various threads. Nothing like the single thread contribution you've made on this $15 light.

Does that make sense to you?

Please note that I'm not criticizing your or anyone specifically in any way.

I'm just suggesting that for a $15 light, perhaps too much is made by some people on this light, more than it's worth in dollar value.

Cheers.


----------



## Marduke (May 23, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> Just to make sure I understand correctly, that is the level of progressive fading on the Arc Snow LED, not the Fenix L01 nichia LED, right?
> 
> I assume the nichia LED will be different? Better?
> 
> And the deterioation is based on constant run time, not the random on/off usage here and there with most flashlights, right?



The Nichia is better, but high drive levels (such as what Arc uses) still make it deteriorate rather quickly. The ~20mA of the E01 is much safer, and ensures long life.


----------



## Black Rose (May 23, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> Those look awesome. I'd be extremely happy to get ones like that.


I'll try to take some pics of them outside with natural light, instead of the flash, when the sun comes out again.

EDIT: Here is the shot with natural light versus camera flash.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 23, 2008)

im gonna post at say that i am actually just about completely happy with my E01 now, was using it outside just now, and i was actually surprised, it seemed brighter then i remembered. This light really grows on you.

Crenshaw


----------



## BabyDoc (May 23, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> My post was not directed at you or anyone specifically, but since you brougth it up, here's my analysis:
> 
> Out of the current 327 posts (well now 328 including this post of mine), you're the 6th most frequent poster with 12 posts in this thread.
> 
> ...


 
You have got to be kidding, aren't you??? Counting up my posts and comparing them to yours, how much more specific could you be? If you are bored with the discussions, just fast forward instead of criticizing people and their posts. Nobody is forcing you to read them.


----------



## gunga (May 23, 2008)

Ummm, LED-holic, BabyDoc has made his point and has moved on. Can we drop the arguements and just stay on topic?

:grouphug:


----------



## LED-holic (May 23, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> You have got to be kidding, aren't you??? Counting up my posts and comparing them to yours, how much more specific could you be? If you are bored with the discussions, just fast forward instead of criticizing people and their posts. Nobody is forcing you to read them.


BabyDoc here's my reponse to your PM - seriously, this is a measly $15 light. Don't spend so much time fretting over it. 



> you misunderstand me. I'm not criticing you. I'm just saying, as a friend, it's not worth the hassle to continue debating over a measly $15 light. There are bigger things to stew / worry over in the overall scheme of things.
> 
> Fact is there's nothing you can do to change the light to your liking, and there's nothing we can do to help you like it more.
> 
> ...


 
I'm just tired of seeing the back and forth in this thread between the two sides, and as an interested 3rd party who wants to buy this light, I'm just advising everyone to chill and let's post relevant stuff regarding the E01. 

Okay?


----------



## LED-holic (May 23, 2008)

gunga said:


> Ummm, LED-holic, BabyDoc has made his point and has moved on. Can we drop the arguements and just stay on topic?
> 
> :grouphug:


That is exactly what I'm advising all sides of this to do. But I keep seeing new posts that repeat this debate over and over again.

If you look at post #318, it's not clear that these arguments were going to end any time soon.


----------



## gunga (May 23, 2008)

Ah tis true. I would argue there was some provoking/baiting going on, but I will let this drop.

Hopefully we can just discuss this light for it's merits now that the tint issue is beaten to death...


----------



## zozo (May 23, 2008)

*It really does grow on you.*

My initial reaction to my E01 was mixed. The black finish was flawless, the head moved very smoothly, and it was a lot of fun to play with...on, off, on, off, on, off (of course with out-loud narration that eventually got me whacked by my wife).

I didn't love the beam. It had a yellow ring, wasn't as bright as I imagined it would be. I spent a fair amount of time the first couple days critiquing the wall shots in my bathroom.

However, a couple weeks into it, I've decided that this is a really nice little light. Even though the 1 foot wall shot is not beautiful, in actual practice it does a great job illuminating things. I use it at night to navigate a dark house, in the garage or shed, and to poke around in the car or computer. There's no issue with tint or artifacts when you shine it on non-white-wall objects. Everything lights up really nicely. 

This is a handy little light that goes anywhere, lasts forever on a single cell, is plenty bright for most non-spotlight uses, and is kinda cute. For $15 bucks I think it's a steal.


----------



## streetmaster (May 23, 2008)

I just want to throw in my 2 cents one more time, then I will stay out of this aspect of the thread. It is my observation that BabyDoc was pretty much personally attacked and insulted by more than one person for expressing his valid displeasure of the tint of the E01 he received. And I believe many of his posts were made only to defend himself. BabyDoc was not in the wrong here. As fas I know, this is not an _E01 praise only_ thread. Perspective buyers should know the good AND bad opinions of the light. Negative posters don't need to be swayed or _educated _until they change their mind.


----------



## BabyDoc (May 23, 2008)

Yes, let us enjoy discussing the merits of this great light, now that we are finished with the tint issue.

Hmm, some how this sounds familiar:
"Mrs. Lincoln, tell us how you enjoyed the play, (other than what happened in the second act)?"

Seriously, haven't we also beaten the merits of this light to death. Are there any merits that have not already been mentioned several times?


----------



## LED-holic (May 23, 2008)

*Re: It really does grow on you.*



zozo said:


> My initial reaction to my E01 was mixed. The black finish was flawless, the head moved very smoothly, and it was a lot of fun to play with...on, off, on, off, on, off (of course with out-loud narration that eventually got me whacked by my wife).
> 
> I didn't love the beam. It had a yellow ring, wasn't as bright as I imagined it would be. I spent a fair amount of time the first couple days critiquing the wall shots in my bathroom.
> 
> ...


:welcome:


----------



## streetmaster (May 23, 2008)

And another welcome from me zozo! :welcome:


----------



## LED-holic (May 23, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> I just want to throw in my 2 cents one more time, then I will stay out of this aspect of the thread. It is my observation that BabyDoc was pretty much personally attacked and insulted by more than one person for expressing his valid displeasure of the tint of the E01 he received. And I believe many of his posts were made only to defend himself. BabyDoc was not in the wrong here. As fas I know, this is not an _E01 praise only_ thread. Perspective buyers should know the good AND bad opinions of the light. Negative posters don't need to be swayed or _educated _until they change their mind.


If you see a personal attack, please report it to a mod.

There's no need for this back and forth bickering at all.


----------



## streetmaster (May 23, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> If you see a personal attack, please report it to a mod.
> 
> There's no need for this back and forth bickering at all.


I'm not the reporting type, sorry. I think that's up the person being ganged up on.

Back on topic.
What exactly makes the hotspot have the majority of the violet tint, and not the entire beam?


----------



## LED-holic (May 23, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> Yes, let us enjoy discussing the merits of this great light, now that we are finished with the tint issue.
> 
> Hmm, some how this sounds familiar:
> "Mrs. Lincoln, tell us how you enjoyed the play, (other than what happened in the second act)?"
> ...


Ok, anything else you can share with us on the E01? I'm all ears.


----------



## Empath (May 23, 2008)

When a thread reaches the point that its topic is the people posting and the thread itself, it has reached then end of it's usefulness. The E01 will likely continue being a topic in other threads and threads to come, without the interference that has developed here. We'll close this one.


----------

